# Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010



## Traveangler (1. April 2010)

Da Boot angler seinen Job verpennt hat werde ich mal einen neuen Fred aufmachen 

Wann:
Wo:
Wer:
Wind:
Womit:
Wie Groß:
Warum:


und dann auch gleich die erste Fangmeldung :vik:


Wann:Heute von 0700 -0915
Wo:BU
Wer:Ich 
Wind: 3er aus SW
Womit:Spro 18g
Wie Groß:Geschätzte 50 cm
Warum: Weil ich endlich mal dran war

Ich bin heute morgen noch einmal kurzentschlossen vor der Arbeit los.  Nachdem ich gestern Abend Schneider  nach hause muste ( wie so viele Tage vorher ). Das Wasser sah in den  ersten 20m aus wie Milchkaffee dann nach 20m wurde es wie abgeschnitten  Glasklar. Prima dachte ich mir , diese "Kante" wirst du mal schön  abfischen ! Die erste Std passierte nix , kein Zupfer kein garnix ! Ich  dachte schon na toll mal wieder nix ! Mit einem mal , keine 2 Meter vor  mir 2 Forellen am Jagen |bigeyes. Also ein paar mal in  die Richtung geworfen ..... nix 

Dann 10 min später wieder Alarm im Wasser 15 Meter vor mir ! Wieder  angeschmissen .... nix #q

So ein mist dachte ich und 9 Uhr ist es auch schon . Ich muss gleich los  zur Arbeit:v

Also noch einen Letzten Wurf , weit raus .

Ich sah meinen Wobbler  schon ca.30 m vor mir einmal die Oberfläche durchbrechen , also noch  einmal absacken lassen ( im gedanken war ich schon auf dem Rückweg zum  Auto ) mit einmal "RUMS" .

Nach einem kurzem Drill dann 50 cm Ostseesilber sicher im Kescher  gelandet :vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Kacke, da pass ich einmal nicht auf...

Naja..

Wann: Heut 6:00-11:00
Wo:Eastcoast
Wer:Icke alleene wa...
Wind: von fast unfischbar bis Lebensmüde
Womit: Falkfish Kingtrout 18gr
Wie Groß: 52,48,44
Warum: Langeweile, fahre erst gegen 17:00 nach Rügen... #c


----------



## steven23883 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

das thema habe ich gestern schon aufgemacht wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil also |closed:


----------



## Tüdde (1. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Ich würd sagen, wir nehmen diesen hier. Immerhin hat dieser Thread schon 2 Berichte.#6


----------



## Tüdde (1. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

*Wann: *Heute 15.00-15.50
* Wo: *Ostmole Warnemünde
* Wer: *Ich Allein
* Wind: *zügig aus West
* Womit: *60gr. Effzett Blinker
* Wie Groß: *65, 73, 56, 86, ca. 30, ca. 40
* Warum: *Weils mir Heut Morgen am kleinen Zeh gejuckt hat und Ferien sind.

Der Tag Heute war echt der Hammer!:vik:
Auch wenn alle meinen, dass die Zeit der Massenfänge wohl vorbei ist, habe ich Heute wohl das krasse Gegenteil bewiesen.
Ich bin Heute Nachmittag angekommen und hab erstmal oben am Molenkopf geluschert... mhhh ganz ordentlich Betrieb Heute. Naja ich will ja Silber.
Desshalb stand ich auch  schon wenige Minuten später mit meiner Watbüx im Wasser vor der Mole. 
Beim ersten wurf hatte ich noch einen Gno in 28gr in Orange-Glitter-Grün am Band. Allerdings bekam ich ledigtlich 4 Anfasser beim Einholen, keinen einzigen Biss. Heute war also nicht der große Tag von natürlichen Ködern. Instigtiv stellte ich auf den Guten alten Effzett in 60gr um. Aufgrund der starken Druckwelle hatte er mir schon in der Vergangenheit gute Erfolge beschert.
Und was ist passiert?!
-Bam!, Bam!, Bam! Ein Biss nach dem Anderen und ich kam kaum mit dem Abhaken hinterher.|bigeyes
Innerhalb von 20 Minuten 4 maßige Mefos. Darunter 4 Mal neuer PB und noch einige Untermaßige.
Leider beendete eine auslaufende Fähre und die mit ihr verbundenen Wellen meinen Angeltag. 
Diesen Tag werde ich nie vergessen. Und die Molenforellen haben mich definitiv nicht das letzte Mal gesehen...
Hoffentlich steht Morgen an meinem neuen Lieblingsplatz nich alles voll mit Anglern |krach:


----------



## fantazia (1. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wenn das kein Aprilscherz war kannst du dir sicher sein das dort morgen gut was los ist.Wenn nicht Petri zu dieser Strecke.


----------



## steven23883 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, wir nehmen diesen hier. Immerhin hat dieser Thread schon 2 Berichte.#6


 


mir doch egal welches wir nehmen... habe nur gesagt das ich es gestern auch gemacht habe...


----------



## steven23883 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Von Stefan08 da er momentan kein internet hat

*Wann: 1.4 13.00-18.00*
*Wo: S.H*
*Womit: Fliege*
*Was: 43er 46er 48er auf Fliege*
*sein Vater ne 65er auf Blech*
*Warum: Weil sie bock hatten*

*Alle Mefo´s hatten Borstenwürmer im magen...*


----------



## schl.wetterangler (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 10-15°° 
Wo: da wo ich immer bin
Womit: bebleiter Snaps 28gr rot/schwarz+ Springerfl
Was: eine um die 40 schwimmt wieder und 2Fische im Drill verloren 
Wetter : alles dabei von Sonne bis schneefall ,Wind 4-5 aus Sw drehend auf W  trübe Suppe bis auf 40-50m ,zunehmender Krautgang 
Warum:Weil ich Zeit dafür hatte


----------



## fantazia (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wo habt ihr diese Snaps her?Lese hier manchmal von 18g nun von 28.Kenne die nur in 20g,25g und 30g aber 18 oder 28g?Oder sind das alte Versionen?


----------



## aesche100 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Tüdde schrieb:


> *Wann: *Heute 15.00-15.50
> * Wo: *Ostmole Warnemünde
> * Wer: *Ich Allein
> * Wind: *zügig aus West
> ...


----------



## Tüdde (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Vielleicht werden die Snaps auch einfach mit Gnos verwechselt. Soetwas kommt öfters vor. Die Gnos gibts nämlich in 28gr. Aber 18gr? |kopfkrat


----------



## Tüdde (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Toller Aprilscherz.Alle sind schon gespannt auf die Bilder und die  Fischeriebehörde freut sich über ein Bußgeld, da die Fangbegrenzung  überschritten wurde#h



Wer sagt denn, dass alle mitgenommen wurden?|rolleyes
Außerdem ist der Bericht sowieso nich ganz so ernst zu nehmen (wer will, kann sich natürlich trotzem in Wathose mit einem Welsblinker bewaffenet an die Ostmole stellen).


----------



## fischlandmefo (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass alle mitgenommen wurden?|rolleyes
> Außerdem ist der Bericht sowieso nich ganz so ernst zu nehmen (wer will, kann sich natürlich trotzem in Wathose mit einem Welsblinker bewaffenet an die Ostmole stellen).


Bist ja ein richtiger Aprilscherzkeks....:g!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

*Wann: *Heute 6Uhr-17Uhr
* Wo: *Fehmarn Nord&Ostküste
* Wer: *Shez und Ich
* Wind: *3-4 Bft aus Süd
* Womit: *Blech und Springerfliege
* Wie Groß: *eine 42er von Shez(seine erste!!!),bei mir nix
* Warum: *Weil es schockt !!!:g

Ein paar Bisse hatten wir noch,aber leider sind sie nicht hängen geblieben...


Anhang anzeigen 131762


----------



## OssiHWI (3. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 6°° - 9°°
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich und 6 -8 andere
Wind: 3-4 Ost
Womit: alles was die Blechdose hergab
Wie Groß: --------
Warum: weil ich vor lauter Möbel aufbauen mal frische Luft brauchte!!!

Kein Biss...nüschts:v


----------



## aesche100 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass alle mitgenommen wurden?|rolleyes
> Außerdem ist der Bericht sowieso nich ganz so ernst zu nehmen (wer will, kann sich natürlich trotzem in Wathose mit einem Welsblinker bewaffenet an die Ostmole stellen).



Nix für ungut.

Auf alle Fälle hast Du Talent zum Schreiben(bis auf 'n  paar Rechtschreibfehler)

Weiter so!!#h


----------



## schl.wetterangler (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 12-20uhr
Wer: meine Freundin und ich
Wo: da wo ich immer bin
Wetter: SO 3-4 wolkenlos abends bewölkt
Köder: Snap rot/schwarz 15gr
Was: Silberbarren 66cm ca.3,5 kg .der einzige Biss den ganzen Tag und dannweil meine Freundin schon drängelte son  auf dem weg zum Auto halbherzig hingeschlenzter Wurf sollte der letzte sein:m:m:m
Warum: weil ich gestern mit ihr im Garten war und  dafür heute mit ihr angeln fahren durfte


----------



## schl.wetterangler (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

upps bischen zu spät war gestern


----------



## Tüdde (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Du meinst wohl den Gno? Die Snaps gibts nämlich nur bis minimal 20gr.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> Wann: Heute 12-20uhr
> Wer: meine Freundin und ich
> Wo: da wo ich immer bin
> Wetter: SO 3-4 wolkenlos abends bewölkt
> ...




Hey PETRI , wir haben uns doch Donnerstag am Wasser getroffen!?


----------



## Patty (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Freitag 02.04.  6.30 - 11.30
Wo: Mein Lieblingsstrand
Wer: Ich und 10-12 andere
Wind: zuerst max 2 S, später 3-4 SW
Womit: Gno rot/schwarz 20g; Springerfliege
Wie Groß: ca42 (schwimmt wieder) 45 (durfte mit) 
Warum: weil ich Bock hatte, das Wetter affengeil war und     ich Urlaub hatte!!!

Das war wieder mal so ein Tag....
Am Wasser angekommen, viele bekannte Gesichter getroffen, traumhafter Sonnenaufgang, bischen nett geklönt|bla:, alles Wunderbar.#6 Gegen 08.30 Uhr Biss, ca.42 cm, im Wasser abgehakt. Kurze Zeit später erneut Biss, Abendessen gesichert. Bis dahin alles Wunderbar.
Gegen 09.30 Uhr kommt dieser blöde Nebenerwerbsfischer (wer den Strand kennt, weiß von wem ich Rede) und ballert keine 100 m vom Ufer vier Stellnetze ins Wasser, auf eine geschätzte Länge von 2 km!:v 
So gegen 10.30 Uhr kamen dann zwei Angler, gleich rein ins Wasser, zweiter Wurf, Gröni (aus ca 50m Entfernung geschätzte 38cm), der Typ raus aus dem Wasser, Knüppel auf den Kopf und hab in die Plastiktüte mit dem Fisch. :vKeine 10 Minuten später das selbe Spiel noch einmal (die war aber wohl ganz knapp maßig). War echt kurz davor den Typen mal zur Rede zu stellen...|krach:

Bin dann 500 Meter weiter gelaufen, hab noch ein paar Würfe gemacht und dann abgehauen.

Petri Patty


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl den Gno? Die Snaps *gibts nämlich nur bis minimal 20gr.*


 


Falsch,ich habe sie auch bis 25gr. und es gibt sie auch in 30gr.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## macmarco (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Falsch,ich habe sie auch bis 25gr. und es gibt sie auch in 30gr.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



HÄÄÄÄ??? Er hat doch auch "*MINIMAL*" geschrieben 

Petri den Fängern  #6


----------



## schl.wetterangler (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@Tüdde
hast recht hab noch mal geguckt is n Gno in 15gr die von Snap hab ich von 20-30gr sind ja aber sonst ziemlich identisch ich steh total auf die bebleiten Dinger lassen sich super gegen den Wind werfen und laufen einfach nur geil die Teile
@ Zacharias Zander 
 ja war Do los hatten wir uns unterhalten ich weiß gerade nicht hilf mir mal
gruß Andreas


----------



## troutmaster69 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin moin und *PETRI an alle Fänger*!*!*!

Wann: 04.04.10 7:3-12:00
Wo: Mein neuer Lieblingsstrand :k
Wer: mein Bruder und Ich
Wind: 3 aus Ost später 2 aus Süd
Womit: Snap gelb/schwarz 20g + Springerfliege (Garnele)
Wie Groß: 2 x ca. 45 gefärbt (schwimmen wieder)
Warum: weil ich mit meinem Bruder verabredet habe, dass er seine 1. Trutte fängt - Auftrag erfüllt #6

Wir waren kaum am Platz angekommen und wateten mit vollem Elan ins Wasser da bekam ich nach dem gefühlten 10 Wurf ein hammer Biss, Rute bis ins Handteil gebogen 2-3 mal den Kopf geschüttelt, wech |splat: wat solls, dass nächste mal :g
War trotzdem ein schöner Tag mit gutem Wetter etwas zu hohen Wellen aber auch regelmäßigen Kontakt zum Fisch 


Frohe Ostern, troutmaster69


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 02.04. von 06:30-10:30 Uhr 
und 03.04. von 10-15 Uhr
Wo: irgendwo auf Rügen (am besten Strand der Welt)
Wer: ich allein... (und noch min 20-25 andere Angler)
Wind: 3-5 aus Ost/Nord-Ost
Womit: Spöket...
Wie groß: leider nix
Warum: weil ich mal abschalten musste, ein Naturerlebnis haben wollte und es mir verdient habe...

... hatte lediglich 2-3 leichte Anfasser, aber mehr wollten die Trutten dann doch nicht... hörte nur das am Donnerstag einer eine 74er gefangen hat und gestern hatte jemand eine 50er rausgeholt... aber alles in allem ist das Wasser echt noch zu kalt (3 Grad) und es wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern bis es richtig losgeht... 

es war trotz alledem ein wunderschönes Erlebniss und ich habe wieder Energie für den Alltag getankt...:vik:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

moin moin, hab da mal ne frage...
und zwar: ich bin beim angeln, mefos beißen wie wild, nachläufer ohne ende...
alles gut, aber dann: nachläufer doppelpack(1mal ca50, 1mal ca 65-70)
kommen bis vor die füße, drehen ab, blinker(22gr stripper mit ca 1,5cm langem wirbel) durchsacken lassen und schnell wieder angehoben, beide fische drehen um kämpfen um den blinker, ich lass nochmal durchsacken und die große schnappt ihn sich-TOLL!
springt 4mal (2m vor mir-tolles erlebnis) und da seh ich, dass sie den blinker komplett inhaliert hat!!!
naja sie steht auf der stelle und hat tatsächlich angefangen die schnur(26er fluo) durchzubeißen!!!
ein kopfschüttler und weg war sie samt blinker im maul/rachen-schöne SCHE...!!!:v

hattet ihr sowas auch schon mal?
muss ich jetzt mit stahl auf forelle angeln...?
die wird´s wohl nicht überleben
diese forelle sollte wohl n hecht werden...

gruß an alle


----------



## holgerson (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@ Observer: Das war dann denk ich sehr grosses Pech.
Ich fang seit 3 Jahren meine Forellen ausschliesslich mit der Fliege und Die sitz auch mal weit drin. Aber sowas is mir noch nie passiert und ich habs sowas auch noch nie gehört!


----------



## holgerson (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: heute 13.30 - 16.30
Wo: Eckernförde
Wer: Ich und 2 aus meiner Jugendgruppe
Womit: Streamer (grün/schwarz)
Was: 49 
Warum: Weil meine Jungs gestern 41 und 63 vorgelegt haben

Allen Anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri Heil!#h


----------



## fantazia (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger#6.
Aber ist ja schon erstaunlich das viele nichtmal wissen mit was für einem Köder sie gefangen haben|rolleyes.

Da liest man 18g Snaps 15g Snaps:m.


----------



## fantazia (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



holgerson schrieb:


> @ Observer: Das war dann denk ich sehr grosses Pech.
> Ich fang seit 3 Jahren meine Forellen ausschliesslich mit der Fliege und Die sitz auch mal weit drin. Aber sowas is mir noch nie passiert und ich habs sowas auch noch nie gehört!


Denke auch die Schnur hatte beim Drill oder vorher Grundkontakt und war deshalb beschädigt.


----------



## Traveangler (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@ Patty,

ich konnte am Fr. deine beiden Fische ja noch life miterleben !
Habe mich schön geärgert das ich da los muste . Deine Montage für die Springerfliege werde ich demnächst wohl mal nachbauen , hat mir echt gut gefallen.

Leider sehe ich es in letzter Zeit auch immer öfter das untermaßige Forellen abgeschlagen werden aber die Typen darauf ansprechen bringt nix ausser dumme Sprüche die Du dafür bekommst.:v  Eigentlich müste man eiskalt die WAPO rufen .

Die Netze stehen noch immer , ist echt zum :v die haben ja nicht einen Meter frei gelassen|gr:


----------



## lachenderhecht707 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

#hhallo u petri aus kassel
wenn ich eure berichte von der deutschen küste lese, kann man 
neidisch werden|uhoh: zwei angelfreunde u ich waren bis heute, eine woche auf nord-langeland (da war dieses jahr der hund verfroren).
  5 Tage mit vollen programm gefischt (fliege,sbir,wobbl,blinker)
auf langeland war noch bis vor 14 tage dicke schnee- u. eisschollen.
Insgesamt 6 nachläufer, 2 aussteiger,4 mefos gefangen .
Dieter lag mit einen absteiger von 52 cm vorn , Ernst folgte 44 cm
u dann kam ich mit meinen granaten 43 u 41 cm,alle fischchen bis auf die 52 wurden mit einem küsschen zurück gesetzt.
aber so ist das schicksal der binnenlandfischer,damit muß man leben.aber nichts zum trotz(in 14 tagen wird die mefo für 2 wochen wieder auf langeland nachgestellt:vik:
langeland ist meine lieblings-insel ;+ aber was traveangler schreibt mit untermaßigen fischen habe ich schon öfter in DK
beobachtet ( auch letzte woche , mefo geschätzte 38 cm )
aber das müßen DIE SPORTFISCHER mit sich u ihren GEWISSEN
aus machen .
petri martin


----------



## xfishbonex (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

hallo leute 
wann :donnerstag ,freitag ,samstag ,sonntag |bigeyes
eine kleine verloren 2 nachläufer :gsonst nix 
nicht ein fisch in 4 tagen ich könnte kotzen :v
warum keine ahnung liegt es an der hochzeit von den borstenwürmer 
wer weiß 
300angler auf der insel 299 leute schneider 
morgen gehts weiter :vik:lg andre 
ich hab trotzdem bock :g


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin,

Wann: Heute, zwischen 7:30 und 10:30
Wo:OH, Shangri Lah
Wer:Ich nur
Wind:Von hinten
Womit:Wooly Bugger, gr. 6, hellbraun
Wie groß:1 X ca. 40 und verpilzt und einmal ca. 50 in braun, aber topfit.
Warum: Beide Fische haben ufernah im Flachwasser rumgeturnt und haben Fischlarven aufgesammelt, konnte man direkt anwerfen und wollten auch.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> wann :donnerstag ,freitag ,samstag ,sonntag |bigeyes
> eine kleine verloren 2 nachläufer :gsonst nix
> nicht ein fisch in 4 tagen ich könnte kotzen :v
> ...



Oh man,das ja nicht so doll!!!
Wir waren Freitag auch aufer Insel und konnten auch nur eine 42er fangen...Wir haben noch versucht dich anzurufen,aber dein Handy war aus...


----------



## tuscha108 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Datum: 04.04
Angelzeit: 17:00-18:30
Fangzeit: 18:15
Ort/Fangplatz: Sierksdorf
Angelmethode: Blinker
Köder: Snaps wie immer 
Wassertiefe: 3m
Gewässergrund: misch
Sicht (Wasser): Trübe
Anzahl: 1
Länge: 41cm
Sonstiges: Meine erste Mefo in diesem Jahr hat mal wieder spaß gemacht :vik:


----------



## smith1337 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



observer schrieb:


> ...22gr stripper mit ca 1,5cm langem...26er fluo....



irgendwie paßt das nicht zusammen! bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber finde du brauchst dich nicht zu wundern. ich persönlich fische deutlich leichter und verwende ausschließlich fluo ab 0,30mm. bitte jetzt kein "oh gott...so dick..." wenn man "richtiges" fluo benutzt, dann hat man genügend abriebfestigkeit auch wenn mal ein dorsch einsteigt und immernoch genug "tarnung"


----------



## troutmaster69 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin moin und *PETRI an alle Fänger*!*!*!

Wann: 05.04.10 7:30-12:00
Wo: Mein 3. neuer Lieblingsstrand :k wasser klar
Wer: Troutbenni und Ich
Wind: 2-3 aus West
Womit: Skaersilden silber/blau 14g
Wie Groß: locker ü 60cm gefärbt (schwimmt wieder)
Warum: weil wir nicht aufgehört haben nach guten Bedingugen zu suchen 


1.+2. Stelle Nix - Wind schräg ablandig - Wasser glasklar
3. Stelle letztendlich Fisch - schräg auflandig - klar

Nach kurz wieder aufflammender Motivation (kleiner Nachläufer) hatte ich schon mit dem Angeltag abgeschlossen, watete rückwärts aus dem Wasser und kurbelte zügig als ich einen schnellen Schatten hinter meinem Blinker erkannte. Keine 2 m vor mir ließ ich den Blinker absacken und BUMS, saß das Ding :vik: trotz schlanker Figur leistete die Forelle einen tollen Fight #r











Gruß, troutmaster69


----------



## Shez (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Dickes Petri alle "Vorfängern"#6#6

Wann: 05.04.10 7:0-12:00
Wo: Ostsee
Wer: Me myself and I
Wind: 3 zeitweise 4 aus West
Womit: Snaps rot/schw. 20g. und Fliege / Pink
Wie Groß:43,46 beide braun /released
Warum: Weil ich derzeit jeden tag 24 Stunden am wasser sein könnte
Wasser: klar bis leicht trüb aber wellig

War nen ungemütlicher Tag, Wathose hat 2 lecks die es noch zu finden galt. War damit 4 mal am Wasser, villeicht kann ich sie ja noch umtauschen.

Gruß Shez


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Petri,schade das sie nicht blank waren...

Hoffentlich hab ich Donnerstag mehr Glück,wie zuletzt...

Petri natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## gallus (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> Moin moin und *PETRI an alle Fänger*!*!*!
> 
> Wann: 05.04.10 7:30-12:00
> Wo: Mein 3. neuer Lieblingsstrand :k wasser klar
> ...



Petri!
Dein Fisch ist wirklich der schönste Absteiger,
den ich in dieser Saison betrachten durfte!|rolleyes
Geräuchert oder graviert?


----------



## Carphunter_MV (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@gallus

weder noch! der fisch ist doch gefärbt und oben steht das er wieder schwimmt!!!!

MfG Carphunter_MV


----------



## Reverend Mefo (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> nicht ein fisch in 4 tagen ich könnte kotzen :v




Moin Andre,

Ich war einen ganzen Tag auf Fyn mit dem selben Ergebnis, und um mich rum wurde auch nicht gefangen. Schwamm drüber und weitermachen #6

Dafür habe ich einen Ringelwurm von unglaublicher Größe gesehen, der jedem Gröni Angst machen würde. Der war ungefähr 3 mal so groß und fett, wie ich dachte, dass die maximal werden. Leider habe ich kein Foto gemacht #q


----------



## gallus (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Carphunter_MV schrieb:


> @gallus
> 
> weder noch! der fisch ist doch gefärbt und oben steht das er wieder schwimmt!!!!
> 
> MfG Carphunter_MV



Ohh,ein aufrichtiges Sorry!! an den Fänger!!!
Das "Released" hatte ich übersehen!!#t
Tut mir leid..

Trotzdem ein wirklich sehr schöner Fisch!#6
In 4Wochen sieht der wohl noch besser aus.

Im Übrigen denke ich,der Fisch kratzt an der 80cm Kannte!#6


----------



## Salty Waterboy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Petri allen Fängern!!!:vik:


----------



## troutmaster69 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@gallus

Alles im grünen Bereich #6

ich habe einige Anhaltspunkte an meiner Rute, der Fisch ist definitiv unter 70cm, Presentation ist das Stichwort 


@ all

ist es eigendlich normal, dass jetzt noch so viele Absteiger unterwegs sind?


----------



## gallus (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@Troutmaster

laut meinem Bildververmessungsprogramm(funzt noch nich so ganz|rolleyes),
und deinem Bild,ausgehend von einer Körpergrösze von ca 1,78cm,
sollte dein Fisch ca 79cm Länge messen!


----------



## steven23883 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> wann :donnerstag ,freitag ,samstag ,sonntag |bigeyes
> eine kleine verloren 2 nachläufer :gsonst nix
> nicht ein fisch in 4 tagen ich könnte kotzen :v
> ...


 


andre mein süßen... wo ist die 80er die du uns zeigen wolltest:q.... nein spaß bei seit... ist ja echt fürn arsch aber wad solls.. dann geb die anderen tage bissle mehr gas... stefan war freitag los und hat erfolg gehabt du weißt ja wo S.H. vieleicht solltest du da mal abrocken


----------



## schl.wetterangler (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger#6.
> Aber ist ja schon erstaunlich das viele nichtmal wissen mit was für einem Köder sie gefangen haben|rolleyes.
> 
> Da liest man 18g Snaps 15g Snaps:m.



Das ist auch finde ich total Latte hab auch nur noch fürs Ab noch mal nachgeguckt um keine falschen Infos zu geben.ich hab  in meiner Box so ca 50 Blinker dabei dazu in der 2. noch so um die 50-80 Springerfl. da verliert man schon mal den Überblick .Fakt ist ich fange  also denke ich passt das wohl, viel wichtiger finde ich ist das ich dafür die Mindestmaße kenne und weiss wie braune Fische aussehen!!! im Gegensatz zu manchen Angelkollegen mit highend Getunten Mefogeschirr im Wert meines Rechners.Was ich in letzter Zeit am Strand gesehen habe da kriegt man das heulen da wird alles egal ob zu klein dünn wie n Gartenschlauch oder braun totgeknüppelt  ab  in die Tüte und unter die Jacke gestopft


----------



## Sterni01 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

|good:


----------



## Shez (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

|good:

Nicht weggucken! Ansprechen, Hinweise geben. Das geht auch alles freundlich. Man muss auf solche Leute ja nicht gleich  "zerreißen". 

Gruß Shez


----------



## reenscher1 (6. April 2010)

wann: 02.04.2010 7.36 Uhr
wo: östlich Warnemünde
wind: 2 ablandig
Wasser: klar und kalt
was: erst gar nichts und dann 75 cm und 4,65 kg
warum: weil ich infiziert bin nach meinen vor 14 Tagen gefangenen ersten beiden mefos( 48 und 55 cm)

PS. ich glaub meinen Schrei hat man bis Rostock gehört


----------



## Schmiddl (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@ reenscher1

man hast du nen kleinen kescher.:q

Petri


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



reenscher1 schrieb:


> wann: 02.04.2010 7.36 Uhr
> wo: östlich Warnemünde
> wind: 2 ablandig
> Wasser: klar und kalt
> ...




Na da sage ich doch artig  "*Petri Heil*" !!! #6
Ein traumhafter Fisch. #6

Und ein toller Einstand hier im Anglerboard! #6

|welcome:  hier im Board! #6 #h


----------



## Traveangler (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@ reenscher1

was für ein schöner Fisch !

Petri Heil !!!!  #6

Ich war heute morgen auch los , so von 0800-0930 !

Ich konnte einige Fische aufsteigen sehen , leider wolten diese aber mein Blech nicht !

Ein Fusselfischer der ca 80m links von mir stand hatte da mehr Glück #q Er war nur ca.1/2 Std da und konnte 3 Trutten abgreifen |bigeyes

Ich glaube ich muss mir auch mal so eine Fusselpeitsche kaufen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Dickes Petri an reenscher1 !!!


----------



## zahni173 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Ich konnte einige Fische aufsteigen sehen , leider wolten diese aber mein Blech nicht !
> 
> Ein Fusselfischer der ca 80m links von mir stand hatte da mehr Glück #q Er war nur ca.1/2 Std da und konnte 3 Trutten abgreifen |bigeyes
> 
> Ich glaube ich muss mir auch mal so eine Fusselpeitsche kaufen.


 
Das hab ich in Dänemark auch schon erlebt, alle Blechangler null - alle Fliegenfischer in Sichtweite fingen #6


----------



## fantazia (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Na dann packt man Sbiro aus und ab geht die Post#6.
Gehe nie ohne Sbiros und Fliegen in der Tasche zum fischen.
Sons steht man schnell mal dumm da und darf beim fangen zugucken.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@Reenscher1
Dickes Petri toller Fisch das ist so die größenordnung die hier so ziemlich jeder anstrebt#6

@Schmiddl
Du ich glaub das liegt nicht am Kescher ich glaube ich hab den gleichen ist mit das grösste auf dem Markt
guck mal wie verloren ne 51iger darin aussieht


----------



## Traveangler (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



> Na dann packt man Sbiro aus und ab geht die Post#6.
> Gehe nie ohne Sbiros und Fliegen in der Tasche zum fischen.
> Sons steht man schnell mal dumm da und darf beim fangen zugucken.



Jaja

ich hatte aber nur kleines "Kampfgepäck" mit , wollte ja nur mal noch schnell ne 1/2 Std fischen vor der Arbeit . Hatte nicht mal ne Springer Fliege montiert :c

nochmal passiert mir das nicht #q


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 05.04. 08:30 - 18:00
Wo: Wismarer Bucht, Spinnfischen vom Boot, Tiefe 1,5 - 4 m
Wer: elbtwister (Jörg #h) und ich 
Wind: erst 4 bf aus W, später abnehmend bis auf 2 bf W
Womit: 1x Spingerfliege, 5x Snaps rot/schwarz 25 gr.
Wie Groß: 1x 46 cm, 5x untermaßig
Warum: Weil der 05.04. "eigentlich" unser BIG  MAMA - TAG ist :q #6

Die Springerfliege ist ein "laienhafter" Selbstversuch. :q #6

*Bericht:*

*Ein "magischer Tag" (05.04.) wird entzaubert*

Tja, so ist es mit der Magie. Sie wirkt solange auf uns, bis sie entzaubert ist.

Bei Jörg und mir war es heute soweit. Nachdem der 05.04. mehrmals für uns die Magie vom Fang einer BIG MAMA bereit hielt, war es heute leider nicht so. Aber was heißt hier eigentlich leider. Macht ein solcher Tag nur der Fang einer großen Meerforelle zu einem magischen Tag? Sicherlich nicht!

Nachdem Jörg und ich uns für heute verabredet hatten, sollte es mit dem Boot an die Südküste der schönen Insel Poel gehen. Diese Entscheidung viel nach eingehender Recherche aller Wetterumstände. Und so wurde auch dieser Tag zu einem "Fangtag".

Bei Windstärken von gut 4 bf aus West, brachten wir das Boot zu Wasser. Schnell die Sachen verstaut und ab ging es der Meerforelle entgegen. Die ausgewählten Stellen waren gekennzeichnet von ausgedehnten Seegrasfelder mit einzelnen Sandabschnitten.  Ein gutes Revier für die Meeforellenpirsch im Frühjahr. Nach fünf Minuten Fahrt war schon der erste Platz erreicht. Der Anker ging zu Wasser und wir machten die Ruten startklar. Bei dem Wind waren schöne Wellen auf dem Wasser, aber gerade diese waren an diesem Tag der Schlüssel zu Erfolg. Denn es war dadurch auch eine gute Strömung im Wasser vorhanden. Nach 10 Minuten konnte ich die erste Meerforelle landen. Sie biß auf eine selbst hergestellte Springerfliege.
Da die Kleine eindeutig das Mindestmaß von 45 cm unterschritt, setzte ich sie sofort zurück. Kein Fotoshoting. Keine fünf Minuten später landete Jörg seine erste Meerforelle des Tages. Auch sie durfte, in anbetracht ihrer "Größe", wieder zurück ins Wasser. Gebissen hatte sie auf einen Blinker in den Farben rot/schwarz. Das "Petri" von mir war noch nicht verklungen, da hatte Jörg schon den nächsten Fisch am Band. Allerdings war auch dieser Fisch aus dem "Kindergarten". Also Stellungswechsel. Doch zunächst wollte sich keine Meerforelle mehr zum Landgang überreden lassen. Nach weiteren zwei Stellen konnte Jörg wieder einen Biß vermelden. Dieses mal war die Meerforelle mit 46 cm maßig und durfte mit.
Erfolgsköder war auch hier wieder der Blinker in den Farben rot/schwarz. Ein eindrucksvoller Beweis für die Fängigkeit dieses Köders. Und Jörg untermauerte diese Theorie sofort mit dem Fang seiner vierten Meerforelle, die allerdings auch wieder zu klein war und somit weiter wachsen darf. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch auf die Farbe gewechselt. Mit Erfolg, denn ichkonnte meine zweite Meerforelle landen. Leider war auch diese Schönheit zu klein für den Landgang. Der Wind ließ jetzt merklich nach und wehte mit nur noch 2 bf aus West. Die Sonne kam hervor und die Meerforellen suchten das Weite. Wir konnten keinen weiteren Biß verzeichnen. Eine Kogge fuhr an uns vorbei und grüßte uns zum Abschied.
Gegen 18:00 Uhr beendeten wir das Unterfangen "BIG MAMA".

Wir schauten uns an und der Zauber des 05.04. war entgültig gebrochen!


----------



## Schmiddl (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> @Reenscher1
> Dickes Petri toller Fisch das ist so die größenordnung die hier so ziemlich jeder anstrebt#6
> 
> @Schmiddl
> ...




Ich weiss, denn den Kescher habe ich auch.....


----------



## mauan (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 05.04. 08:30 - 12:00
Wo: Wohlenberg, Spinnfischen 
Wer: ich 
Wind: erst 3 bf aus W, später abnehmend bis auf 2 bf W
Womit: Snaps rot/schwarz 25 gr. mit Fliege am Seitenarm
Wie: schneider
Warum: kein Wind, glasklares Wasser, seit 14 Tagen soll es dort totenstill sein

sagten mir die Einheimischen, nachdem ich über drei stunden im eiskalten Wasser gestanden habe.... :c


----------



## aesche100 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



reenscher1 schrieb:


> wann: 02.04.2010 7.36 Uhr
> wo: östlich Warnemünde
> wind: 2 ablandig
> Wasser: klar und kalt
> ...




Genial!Das ist doch das, wovon alle träumen!Petri und guten Appetit:#6


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

werde in zwei Wochen nochmal einen Versuch starten, mal sehen ob ich dann mehr Glück habe und auch mal die erste Mefo an Land ziehen darf...  es wird höchste Zeit!!!


----------



## OssiHWI (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 05.04. 16:30 - 20:00
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht 
Wer: ich + Arbeitskollege
Wind: erst 3 bf aus W, später abnehmend bis auf 2 bf W ab 19 Uhr spiegelglatt
Womit: Blech
Wie groß: -----------
Warum: es muss ja irgenwann mal wieder klappen


----------



## OssiHWI (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 06.04. 16:30 - 18:30
Wo: süßwasserverseuchte Bucht westlich von HWI 
Wer: ich
Wind: so gut wie nix aus SO
Womit: Blech
Wie groß: -----------
Warum: es muss ja irgenwann mal wieder klappen, so schnell geb ich ja nicht auf.....:vik:


----------



## dirk.steffen (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 06.04. 15:00 - 20:30
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: ich (und noch ca. 10 andere)
Wind: so gut wie nix aus SW-W
Womit: Blech/Fliege
Wie groß: keine Forelle/1 Dorsch 42 cm 
Warum: weil Ostermontag Tradition ist #6

Zunächst nach längerem Fußmarsch komplette Blechköderbox durchprobiert. Einen Anfasser auf kupfernen Snaps. Hat sich aber nach 3 Mal kopfschütteln wieder verabschiedet. In der Dämmerung dann kein Wind und überall an der Oberfläche Fisch. Trotz anwerfen und Springerfliege nix |gr: Dann kamen die immer dichter. Also Fusselpeitsche raus (war schon 2 Jahre eingestaubt). Na ja, werfen ist immer noch nicht meine Stärke, aber nach einigen Übungen kamen dann doch ca 20 m zusammen #d. Und dann Biß. Anhieb zu langsam, weg :r Weiter probiert. Wieder Biß... und sitzt.
Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich dann meinen *ersten maßigen Fisch mit der Fliegengerte* verhaften :vik::vik::vik:

Bilder sind leider nicht so doll, wie immer waren die Batterien der Kamera leer und nur das Handy funktionstüchtig.


----------



## KugelBlitz (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Hi
Habe am Montag Abend auch endlich mal ne ordentliche Trutte fangen können.
Gute 6 Pfund verteilt auf 64cm pures Silber!#6
Köder war nen R/S Gnos in 20 Gramm den ich, weil auf Dorsch aus, über den Grund gejiggt habe.

Wassertiefe betrug in Wurfweite ca 4m in und gebissen hat sie wie nen Zander der den absinkenden Köder Volley nimmt!
War nen geiler Drill mit 2 ordentlichen Sprüngen und mehreren kräftigen Fluchten.
Da der Drilling in den Kiemen hing und der Fisch stark blutete war klar das ich sie mitnehmen musste.

Haben auch schon die ersten Sandaale(hatte meine Mefo auch im Magen) und massen von Seeringlern beobachten können.

Gruss Tobi und dickes Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## silver68 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: vom 1.4. bis 5.4.
Wo: Fehmarnsund/Westermakelsdorf/Wallnau/Katharinenhof
Wie: alles Blech was in der Box war
Was:niiiiiix #q


Hab jeden Tag mindestens 4 Stunden am Wasser verbracht, zu jeder Tageszeit! Hab nur eine Mefo aus der Entfernung bei einem anderen Angler gesehen die etwa 50 cm hatte aber wegen Magersucht wieder schwimmt:c
Wurde aber allgemein wenig gefangen, selbst der Inselguru Otto Gneist musste am Sonntag vom Katharinenhof ohne Fisch die Heimfahrt antreten |supergri
Man munkelte aber was von einer 90er in Flügge... ob wohl was dran ist???
Naja, ich fahre am 16. nach Fühnen mit 4 Mann und ohne Freundin  dann wird endlich ohne Hindernisse geangelt:vik:... da muß doch was gehen!!!

War zufällig jemand kürzlich da???

Petri an alle Silberjäger, Gruß Carsten


----------



## xfishbonex (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

hallo leute 
heute in johannestal gewesen und bis kemps runtergelaufen #q alle mit der fliege abgefischt :vnicht ein biss überhaubt nix fische haben wir gesehen aber die wollten nicht so recht ran :cjetzt weiß ich auch warum die viecher kein bock haben 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
sie sind da und das nicht zuwenig 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



silver68 schrieb:


> Wann: vom 1.4. bis 5.4.
> Wo: Fehmarnsund/Westermakelsdorf/Wallnau/Katharinenhof
> Wie: alles Blech was in der Box war
> Was:niiiiiix #q
> ...


hallo 
wir waren auch da :qmit 5 leuten nix es liegt an der borstenwurm hochzeit heute habe ich reichlich gesehen 
und in flügge hieß es 2 fette 70 und nicht 90 
lg andre


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

moin jungs.

werd übermorgen in der lübecker bucht fischen und frage mich grad was z zt die hauptnahrung der trutten ist..
gab vermehrt berichte darüber das der hering da ist--die seeringler machen schon wieder action und schlingel an der oberfläche rum--und nun gibts auch aktuelle info zu sandaalen. > macht die köderwahl nicht unbedingt einfacher!
klar werd ich alles testen, aber..

was ist z zt euer favourite?

grüße 

terry tinca


----------



## xfishbonex (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Kasimir Karausche schrieb:


> moin jungs.
> 
> werd übermorgen in der lübecker bucht fischen und frage mich grad was z zt die hauptnahrung der trutten ist..
> gab vermehrt berichte darüber das der hering da ist--die seeringler machen schon wieder action und schlingel an der oberfläche rum--und nun gibts auch aktuelle info zu sandaalen. > macht die köderwahl nicht unbedingt einfacher!
> ...


 würmer die haben zurzeit genug davon :qund fressen sich voll damit 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



silver68 schrieb:


> Naja, ich fahre am 16. nach Fühnen mit 4 Mann und ohne Freundin  dann wird endlich ohne Hindernisse geangelt:vik:... da muß doch was gehen!!!
> 
> War zufällig jemand kürzlich da??



Ja, ich, am Karfreitag. Und es war A....lecken mit Trutten greifen. 6 Stunden geangelt und kein Kontakt. Dafür einen Seeringler gesehen, der das Schleswig-Holsteinische Mindestmaß für Trutten kratzte |bigeyes und Daumendick war.

Wir waren im Norden, im Süden soll etwas mehr gehen zur Zeit. Naja, weniger geht ja auch wohl kaum.

Gruß,

RM


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Kasimir Karausche schrieb:


> was ist z zt euer favourite?



Polar Magnus vom Zanderhafenkaiser.

Alles andere wird bei mir z.Zt. ignoriert :r


----------



## Aalthorsten (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 06.04. 15:30 - 19:30
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Wer: ich 
Wind: so gut wie nix aus SW-W
Womit: Blech
Wie groß: Forelle 38cm im Wachstum und schwimmt wieder
Warum: weil Gestern so ein schöner Tag war


----------



## stichi (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute.6.30-9.00Uhr
Wo: An meinem Lieblingsstrand
Wer: Ich
Wind: SO3
Wasser:Klar
Womit: DK Filur rot/schwarz
Wie Groß: 51cm 
Warum: Weil ich nach 2 Schneidertagen wieder dran war.

Biss erfolgte gegen 7.30Uhr nach einem Spinnstop.
Konnte Sie nach einigen sehenswerten Sprüngen sicher 
Keschern.


----------



## tosa76 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

was für ein wunderschönes Tier. Dickes Petri! #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Ach Kasimir,keine Angst wir werden das Ding morgen schon schauckeln...

Man hab ich Bock!!!!

Petri allen Fänger....


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

petri zur wohlgenährten 51er!

@ ZZ: Angst? ähh..ja schneider zu sein---will mir schließlich meinen schnitt nicht versauen :q

ernsthaft: is doch wichtig sich vorher zu informieren u.a. für die vorfächer die ich mir vorher binde. garnele-, wurm-, magnus und sandaalimitat haben grad die nase vorn.

bin auch unglaublich heiß!! hol dich um punkt 5 ab! will so früh wie möglich im wasser sein um endlich die ü70 zu knacken |bla:|rolleyes


----------



## Traveangler (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute.1900-2100
Wo: BU
Wer: Ich + Jörg
Wind: SO3
Wasser:Klar
Womit:Stripper SW/RO +Borstenwurm als Springerfliege
Wie Groß: 4 Dorsche 

Fast alle Dorsche bissen auf die Springerfliege . Jörg war scon früher da und hatte noch 3 Mefos im Drill konnte aber leider keine landen !

Dann noch folgendes !

Moin Leute ,

ich habe heute am Parkplatz am Brodtener Ufer einen Watkescher gefunden ! Wer also morgen seinen Kescher sucht sollte mich mal kurz per PN anschreiben #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2894516#post2894516


Könnt Ihr ja mal an eure Freunde weitergeben !


----------



## troutmaster69 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin moin,

@stichi, schöner Fisch - *PETRI*

Ich habe da noch einige Bilder vom 04.04.
Mein stolzer Bruder mit seiner 1. Trutte und meine mit einer Verletzung die ganz nach dem Vogel des Jahres aussieht 




















Ich könnte schon wieder los #:


----------



## xfishbonex (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

hallo troutmaster 
kann es sein das ihr irgenwo am süsswasser auslauf fischt :gihr fangt ja nur absteiger #dschade das die fische nicht silberblank sind :cund die verletzung geht eindeutig den komoran meine beiden mefos hatten auch bisswunden vom vogel des jahres #q#q#q lg andre


----------



## schl.wetterangler (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Heute war an meinem Heimstrand auch alles voll  mit Schwärmen von Sandaalen und Seenadeln gebissen haben sie trotzdem.
Wann: Heute 6.00-19.30
Wer: ich
Wo: da wo immer
Köder: Gno 15gr Kupfer/orange 
Was: gefangen 3x 2x40-45cm(schwimmen wieder) 1x54 (gerade filetiert) 5 Fische im Drill verloren einer davon ca 60-70  nach 10min Drill 2m vorm Kescher:c:c:cheute war irgendwie der Wurm drin#qschrecklich wenn du drei Fische nacheinander verlierst gut das ich weit und breit alleine am Stand war das hätte wohl kein Kind hören dürfen.
Aber sie beissen noch auch wenn die Bedingungen schwieriger werden ,auffällig heute nicht ein Biss auf die Springerfliege.
Warum: brauch ich hier keinem erklären ich hatte Zeit


----------



## Ostseestipper (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Hallo Mefogemeinde,

nachdem meine Angelausflüge am Karfreitag (1x Untermaß und 1 Nachläufer) und Samstag (nix) hauptsächlich der Erholung dienten, war heute wieder genug auf dem Wurfzähler um etwas "abzuheben".

Wann: 07.04.10 11:30-18:30 Uhr
Wo: Meckl. Bucht, offene Küste
Wer: Ich + Schwiegervadder
Wind: SO 3-4
Wasser: klar
Womit: Thor blau silber
Wie Groß: 52 cm

@reemscher1: Dicker Fisch, Dickes Petri :vik:
@ Mefohunter: mal wieder ein schöner Bericht Rolf #6
@alle Fänger: Petri allerseits :q
@alle anderen: weiterangeln #h

Auf den Sandbänken sind ordentlich Tobse unterwegs. Ringler habe ich keine gesehen.


----------



## troutmaster69 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo troutmaster
> kann es sein das ihr irgenwo am süsswasser auslauf fischt :gihr fangt ja nur absteiger #dschade das die fische nicht silberblank sind :cund die verletzung geht eindeutig den komoran meine beiden mefos hatten auch bisswunden vom vogel des jahres #q#q#q lg andre




Das kann ich klar beneinen, ich habe meine Fische an 3 verschiedenen Stellen (ca. 50km Küstenlinie) gefange und an allen ist kein Auslauf in Sicht #c ich ärgere mich nicht darüber, ich freu mich über jeden Fisch den ich wieder frei lassen kann! 

Obwohl ich ja gern mal wieder eine kalt geräucherte Forelle verspeisen würde :k

Ausserdem habe ich mich mit meiner Letzten verabredet, in 3-4 Wochen treffen wir uns wieder 

Gruß, troutmaster69


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Ein  *Petri*  allen erfolgreichen Mefofängern! #6

@ Ostseestipper, #h

besten Dank für das Lob, ich werde ja ganz  |rotwerden  verlegen. :q
Dir natürlich auch ein dickes  *Petri*  !


----------



## Drillsüchtig (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

War am Osterwochenende in der Flensburger Förde unterwegs!

Wann:03.04. + 05.04
Wo: nähe von Glücksburg
Wasser: superklar
Womit: Spöket
Wind: seitlich/auflandig aus NW
Wie Groß: 55 und 60cm

Die 60er hatte einen Fischbandwurm!

Ansonsten waren in den Mägen nur Garnelen!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Mouin,

nach unserer Rügentour mit Boot (1x 83´er Lachs, 76´er, 72ér und 61ér MeFo...) nun endlich wieder an der Lüste gewesen:
Heute
7:30-13:00
kein Wind, keine Welle
Köder Falkfish Kingtrout 18gr Gold-Pink
Was: ich nix (hatte beim ca 10 Wurf nen Hammerbiss, leider verpennt da ich gedanklich noch gar nicht so weit war...)
Mein Kumpel eine 44ér mitgenommen und eine ca 50-55cm vorm Kescher verloren...
Fische buckelten im Flachwasser und wurden angeworfen, NIX...
Fische kamen aus dem Tiefen bereich wo keine Aktion war...

Greetz

Mirco

PS: Mageninhalt: Garnelen und Würmer...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

N'abend und Petri an alle Fänger !

Kasimir und ich waren heute auch an der Küste...

Wer: Kasimir Karausche und Ich 
Wann: 8.4.10 6-15Uhr
Wo: Ostsee
Wind: bis 14Uhr30 nicht vorhanden
Wetter: bis 14Uhr30 sonnig und sehr angenehm
Womit: gefangen wurde auf oliv/silbernen 25g Snaps
Was: eine 58er von Kasmir,sonst nix
Warum:weils sein musste


Falls jetzt irgendwer rumm meckert,dass der Fisch ja wenig dünn aussieht...
Der hat so komisch gebissen,dass der Drilling das eine Auge völlig zerfetzt hat,den hätte man ey nicht mehr reinen Gewissens zurück setzen können und eigentlich fanden wir ihn auch keinesfalls zu dünn und silberblank war er auch!:g

Ein paar Anfasser hatten wir auch noch und Kasimir hat noch ne Lüdde im Drill verloren.

So hier noch 2 Pics...

Anhang anzeigen 132259


Anhang anzeigen 132260


Dickes Petri nochmal an den Kasimir,dass war seine erste seit Herbst 2008...


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Na, dann mal Petri dem Karauschner #h!


----------



## OssiHWI (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 16.30 - 18.30
Wo: Wohlenberger Wiek
Wer: Ich und mein BB
Wind: nö hab nix gemerkt
Womit: Falkfish Thor 18g R/S ; Hansen Fight blau/Glitter 21g
Wie Groß: ---------- 
Warum: weil ich in dieser verdammten Bucht auch mal nen Fisch fangen will....:r

Für 2 Minuten konnte man Oberflächenaktivitäten beobachten aber die verschwanden genauso schnell wie sie gekommen sind.....Sichtweite unter Wasser schätze ich mal auf 4 - 5 Meter....War fast wie in der Südsee heute, aber als ich den Kneifer in den Füßen bekam, wusste ich wieder wo ich bin......


----------



## Tim1983 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> N'abend und Petri an alle Fänger !
> 
> Kasimir und ich waren heute auch an der Küste...
> 
> ...




Hey,
also ward ihr das gestern die rechts neben uns am Klinikum standet, jetzt wo ich den orangen Pulli sehe :q. 
Dann mal Petri Heil


----------



## DJSchossi (9. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 6:30-10:45
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel
Wind: Sehr wenig
Womit: Blech und fliege
Wie Groß: ---------- 
Warum: weil ich frei hatte und gehofft habe beim 5. anlauf endlich mal ne Trutte zubekommen aber hat wieder nicht geklappt!


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (9. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hey,
> also ward ihr das gestern die rechts neben uns am Klinikum standet, jetzt wo ich den orangen Pulli sehe :q.



Jau! Mr. Orange bin ich...bin n bisschen abergläubisch was das Thema angeht hab mit/in dem schon viel gefangen. Es geht nicht um die Equipment-oder Köderwahl sondern nur um die Oberbekleidung|kopfkrat    

Wie wars bei euch..noch was rausgeholt?


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (9. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Ein paar Anfasser hatten wir auch noch und Kasimir hat noch ne Lüdde im Drill verloren.
> 
> Dickes Petri nochmal an den Kasimir,dass war seine erste seit Herbst 2008...



Evtl. sollte du fairer weise erwähnen das ich seit Herbst 2008 nicht mal halb so häufig los war wie du in der letzten Woche 

Hatte die kleine schon ca 3 Meter vor mir: ca. 40 cm. 3 Würfe später kam die 58er  > die kleine geschont und die große rausgeholt 

War n sehr geiler Tag! Tat mir gut-Berlin hat eindeutig zu wenig Wasser!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (9. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Evtl. sollte du fairer weise erwähnen das ich seit Herbst 2008 nicht mal halb so häufig los war wie du in der letzten Woche 


Ok,dann hätte ich schreiben müssen,er hat seit dem Herbst 2008 nicht mehr auf Mefos gefischt,so dass es der erste Fang seit langen war...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin,

Heute 4:44 bis ca 10:00
Eastcoast
Wind: West 2-3
In den ersten 1-1,5 Stunden ca 15 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 45cm...
Die stürzten sich auf alles was sich bewegte und spuckten meine Wathose voll mit Tobsen...
Hatte allein 3x ne Doublette auf Blech und Fliege...
Leider kein Silber am Start, hatte ein zwei anstubser aber keine richtigen Bisse...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## stichi (9. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann:Heute 16.30-19.00 Uhr
Wo:Natürlich an meinem Lieblingsstrand
Wer: Ich und Mike
Wind:W-NW 3-4
Womit: Filur 21g rot/schwarz
Wie Groß:59cm

Wasser war trübe max.1m Sichtweite.Vielleicht 50m neben
mir konnte ein Kollege eine 73er verhaften.Mike bekam dann 
später auch noch seinen Fisch.Hatte ihn sich auch verdient,
da er schon 3 Tage Schneider blieb.


----------



## OssiHWI (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 13.00 - 17.00
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: NW 4-5
Womit: Blech
Wie Groß: -----------
Warum: weil ich Zeit hatte....So langsam gewöhn ich mich an das Schneider-Dasein.#q

hab mich noch kurz mit jemandem unterhalten der von Wohlenberg kam, da soll auch tote Hose gewesen sein....

Wo habt ihr die Mefo`s versteckt? ich hab Hunger!!!!!!


----------



## Fishing-Toby (10. April 2010)

*Rostock Meerforellen*

Moin moin,

auch wenn das nicht mit Fängen zu tun hat, stelle ich mal an dieser Stelle hier die Frage. Ich habe in der nächsten Woche berufl. in der nähe von Rostock zu tun. Möchte abends vielleicht nochmal einige Würfe auf Meerforellen probieren. Kann mir jemand sagen wo man da hin könnte. Gibt es vielleicht sogar Stellen wo man keine Wathose braucht? Ist auf Geschäftsreisen immer etwas umständlich mit dem ganzen Krams im Auto. Aber ne Angel nehme ich schon mit:q

Gruß Toby


----------



## macmarco (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 10.04.10, 13-15h
Wo: OH
Wer: Schutenpiet und icke
Wie groß: 62 er

Waren heute mit den Jaks auf der Ostsee unterwegs und konnten ganz gut Dorsch und Platte erwischen.

Entschloss mich dann mal kurzer Hand an die 2te Rute nen Gummifisch zu montieren, da die Dorsche ganz gut liefen. Naja, ersten Wurf und ein leichtes zuppeln in der Spitze...Dorsch.... Anhieb saß und nach 6-7 Kurbelumdrehungen sah man dann doch keinen Dorsch der aus dem Wasser sprang sondern eine Mefo.:m  Nun gut, warum eigtl. nicht auf Gummifisch, der im Maulwinkel saß. :vik:

Nach nem schönen fight lag sie dann endlich auf dem Schoß, 62 cm groß und schöööön blank 

Man muss sagen, dass es ein schöner "Zufallfisch" ist und ich denke, es kommt nicht alle Tage vor, dass man mit nem Gummi ne Mefo fängt ---- ungewollt natürlich---


----------



## OssiHWI (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

na dann mal ein Petri von mir....Also schmeiß ich mein Blech in den Müll und steig um auf Gummi....:q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wann: Heute 10.04.10, 13-15h
> Wo: OH
> Wer: Schutenpiet und icke
> Wie groß: 62 er
> ...


 
Petri du Glücksschwein...|bigeyes

Nächstes mal komme ich mit, ging leider heute nur nicht...

PEACE :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

:mDas Eis is wech und wir sind da .....:m Und die Fische auch ! war echt ein super Frühlingsangelnachmittag. Und Petri an Marco...ich hörte nur: Das  iss ne Trutte yiieeehaaa#6
Wie hieß noch dieser Guide????:g  tse tse " ungewollt...dass ich nicht lache...wer hat Dir denn wohl gesagt, dass Du diesen komischen Gummifisch uuuunbedingt brauchst??---->
Piet


----------



## macmarco (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Petri du Glücksschwein...|bigeyes
> 
> Nächstes mal komme ich mit, ging leider heute nur nicht...
> 
> PEACE :vik:


Hast aber echt was verpasst, war echt ein genialer Tag heute Ruf dich nächstes mal wieder an, vielleicht ja nächstes WE #6


----------



## macmarco (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Wie hieß noch dieser Guide????:g  tse tse " ungewollt...dass ich nicht lache...wer hat Dir denn wohl gesagt, dass Du diesen komischen Gummifisch uuuunbedingt brauchst??---->
> Piet


Sach mal, hab ich den Gummifisch nicht heute noch gekauft gehabt, und als ich mir den nahm, standest du da nicht am Tresen und warst am sabbeln ???:m


----------



## stichi (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@Fishing-Tobi

Westlich von Warnemünde bis nach Börgerende kannst Du 
Dein Glück versuchen.Schaue am besten mal bei google-maps
rein um dei Zufahrten zum Strand zu finden.

Grüsse von der Ostsee Stichi.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (11. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann:Gestern, Abenddämmerung
Wo:OH, Shangri Lah
Wer:Ich
Wind: von links, NO 4
Womit:Toby Fliege, dunkelgrün
Wie Groß:42 cm, braun und topfit, 2 weitere Bisse verpennt
Warum: Durchangeln bis zum großen Fisch!


----------



## venni-kisdorf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 11.04.10  7.00 - 11.00 uhr
Wo: DK / Als
Wer: Kaizr und Ich 
Wind:NNO ca 2 windstärken 
Womit: Fliege 
Wie Groß: ???  1x nachläufer und 1x kurzer kontakt
Warum: weils einfach nur geil ist und ich Urlaub habe.


So mal wieder ne glatte nullnummer hingelegt 1x fisch gesehen und 1x kurz in der Rute gespürt, habs aber trotzdem verbockt   naja hab die ganze woche noch zeit Irgendwann muss ja was gehen.

Auf jedenfall wurde ich heute schonmal bestätigt nichts falsch zu machen, kontakt war ja da... 

Allen Fängern ein schönes Petri...


----------



## OssiHWI (11. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 13.00 - 15.30
Wo: Wohlenberger Wiek
Wer: Ich
Wind: NO 4 böig
Womit: Falkfish Thor 22g
Wie Groß: ca.40 cm (RELEASED)
Warum: hab heute Nacht von nem Monster von Mefo geträumt. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass das Monster so ein Zwerg is....Der Bann ist aber jedenfalls gebrochen! Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald angenehmer!!!!!


----------



## troutmaster69 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin moin und *Perti an alle Fänger*!*!*!

Wann: 11.04.10 7:00-12:00
Wo: Mein 2. alter Lieblingsstrand :k Wasser getrübt
Wer: mein Bruder und Ich
Wind: 3-4 aus NO
Womit: Snaps o. schlanker Wobbler + Beifänger
Wie Groß: 5 x self releast 
Warum: weil Brudertag war 

Kaum am Strand angekommen habe ich mich schon etwas gewundert, kein Mensch in Sicht |kopfkrat na ja, dachte ich mir, hat wohl keiner Bock auf Wind aus NO 

Nach kurzem Fußmarsch, rein ins Wasser und ab mit den "Raketen". 5. Wurf, 2. Umdrehung = Kontakt, 3. U. wieder Kontakt eine schnelle U. harter Biss...sitzt das Ding (auf Springer). Kurz an der Oberfläche gewälzt wech :c
Dann war mein Bruder dran, Fisch an der Oberfläche gesehen, angeworfen...Biss. Nach kurzem Drill 1m vorm Kescher gesprungen, AB! :c 1/2 Std. später wieder Fisch im Drill bei Christo aber auch der befreite sich (1 x Wobbler, 1 x Blinker). :c
Nach einigen Platzwechseln, Käffchen und einigen Anfassern, werfe ich meinen Blinker Richtung Strömungskante, kurz absacken lassen, ankurbeln... hängt, für einen kurzen Augenblick dachte ich im Tang aber dann spürte ich 3 kraftvolle, langgezogene Kopfstöße "PENG" wieder ab #q der Büffel hat sich mit meiner Springerfliege (Garnele) am Fluoro.-Vorfach (0,26er STROFT FC1 -6,4kg) verabschiedet, Glatter Schnurbruch :c:c:c 
2 Würfe davor hatte ich meine Bremse 2 Klicks straffer gestellt #q#q#q
Hab dann noch zum krönenden Abschluss noch eine Forelle kurz vorm Parkplatz, dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche gehakt aber irgendwie wollte die auch nicht mit kommen und schüttelte den Blinker ab... *FEIERABEND!!!*

Es war trotzdem ein schöner Tag der ein Unvergesslicher hätte werden können 

Übrigens kam bis zum Mittag  kein weiterer Angler dazu #c


----------



## scripophix (11. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 7. April
Wo: Flachwasser unter der Möwenjagd in OH
Wer: Only icke
Köder: Rostfarbe mir Roststellen (der hat echt viel Erfahrung)

Anm.: Vollgefressen (der Fisch, nicht ich), schwacher Kampf (eigentlich konnte der nix mehr runterwürgen, warum hat er nur gebissen ?).

Ziel: Räucherofen...


----------



## Tim1983 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Kasimir Karausche schrieb:


> Jau! Mr. Orange bin ich...bin n bisschen abergläubisch was das Thema angeht hab mit/in dem schon viel gefangen. Es geht nicht um die Equipment-oder Köderwahl sondern nur um die Oberbekleidung|kopfkrat
> 
> Wie wars bei euch..noch was rausgeholt?



Bei uns kam leider nichts raus, ne glatte 0 Nummer |kopfkrat. Aber der Pulli schockt :vik:.


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (12. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

00 Schneider!

Wann: 10.04. 6.00 - 13.00
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Onkel+ich
Wind: N0 2-3
Womit: Blech + Fliege
Wie Groß: /
Warum: wollte meer!

Insg. 2 kurzer Anfasser am Morgen, sonst rein gaaaar nichts! 
Keine Bewegung im Wasser und extrem wenig Futter (nur ein kleiner Tobi Schwarm) Uns haben ca. 100m gefehlt um Fisch zu fangen. Die Jungs im Belly Boot/Kanu hatten zumindest diverse kleine Dorsche + 1x Silber


----------



## venni-kisdorf (12. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

so wieder daheim war ein extrem langer tag aber sehr schön... 

Wann:  12.4.10  6uhr bis 20 uhr 3 std Mittagspause bei Sonne und blauem Himmel  :q
Wo: wie immer Als 
Wetter: Sonne Sonne Sonne Wind NNO 2 gegen abend fast ganz eingeschlafen.
Womit: Fliege Natürlich 
Was: kurz nach 7uhr  1x Long Line Released kurz darauf 2 nachläufer sonnst nichts.

Und zu guter Letzt, stehe am Parkplatz mal schnell nen Kaffee Trinken etwas ausruhen usw. kommt ein Älterer Däne angefahren steigt aus hat nur Watstiefel an, grüßte kurz und ging mit seiner Spiro Rute und rucksack zum Wasser, ich dachte mir schaust mal wo er den so fischt scheint ja ein alter hase zu sein ....  und was kam er machte 3 schritte ins wasser warf ein paar mal aus und beim 4 wurf dann BISS und ich dachte #q.  Er holte dann eine schöne 50er mefo raus packte alles ein wünschte mir noch fiel glück und verschwand wieder .... 


Also hoffentlich kann ich meine schlechte Fangphase beim nächsten mal durchbrechen .


----------



## DJSchossi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

War heute morgen in Weissenhaus der Parkplatz ist komplett gesperrt!!! Da wird gebaut und an den wegesrand kann man sich auch nicht stellen da absolutes Halteverbot ist. Allerdings war ich heute morgen nicht der einzige der so doof war und dort hingefahren ist!! So wie das dort aussah werden die dort länger beschäftigt sein!


----------



## larsgerkens (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

kann man nicht den weg richtung schloss fahren und dort in dem wald auf dem seitenstreifen parken? ...oder ist das immer noch alles abgesperrt..?


----------



## Windmaster (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute, 8:00 - 10:30 Uhr 
Wo: Bornholm
Wer:Ich
Wind: NW 2
Womit: Salty 12g
Wie Groß: 68cm, 2 weitere gute Fische sind nach kurzem wälzen an der Oberfläche entwischt .


----------



## Reverend Mefo (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Geiler Fisch, fettes Petri!

Wat gut, dass ich im Sommer auf Bornholm verweile


----------



## fusionator (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

ich war heute in Nienhagen und bin Schneider geblieben:r
ich musste nach einer Stunde abbrechen weil meine Hose ein Loch hat|krach:schön kalt gewesen


----------



## Zacharias Zander (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Petri zum Bornholmkracher !!!


----------



## fischlandmefo (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Petri zur echten Bornholmer|supergri!!! Wo warst Du denn unterwegs?Bin Ende Mai auch da! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

und ich denke in bornholm sind nur schlanke fische :csauber geiles teil 
lg andre


----------



## venni-kisdorf (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

so auch wieder zurück war an der Flensburger Förde auf dänischer seite unterwegs, leider mal wieder schneider geblieben... gefischt hatte ich von 16uhr bis 21 uhr ... 1 schöne mefo sprang und wollte warscheinlich nur mal sehen wo die angler sind :q  naja so langsam fang ich aber an mir zu zweifel hab ja schließlich schon mehr als 1000 würfe gemacht .... 

morgen ist ein neuer Tag ... 

Dickes Petri an all die Fänger ...


----------



## mullet64 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

So, zurück vom Frühjahrs-Mefo-Urlaub auf Als:

Wann: Freitag - Montag
Wo: Südals
Wer: mein Kumpel, sein Bruder, meine Frau & ich
Wind: Fr W3, ab Sa eher N-NO2
Womit: alles aus Blech/Federn, was die Boxen hergegeben haben; mit Spinnrute, Fliegenpeitsche und Sbiru
Erfolg: bei den anderen Null (auch keine Bisse/Nachläufer); bei mir 3 untermassige (ca. zw. 35 und 42cm) und eine gefärbte 48er. Ansonsten auch keinerlei Bisse.

Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Wetter war herrlich (zumindest für die Angler & die Fotos). Die Fische fanden die Nachtkälte wohl eher weniger animierend. Nach den Erzählungen der anderen Angler, die wir getroffen haben, sah es überall recht schlecht aus.
Trotzdem ist der Urlaub nächstes Jahr schon wieder fest eingeplant.


----------



## Ines (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Schöne Grüße nach Bornholm, Baggi. Das hat ja gut angefangen!#6


----------



## Koalano1 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Petri zur sehr schönen 68er!


----------



## linkspaddel (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Altobelli!
Glückwunsch nach Bornholm!
Der Kinetic Salty ist aber auch ein geiler Köder, finde ich..
Wie sieht´s in/um Kiel aus? Ich hab die letzten Tage nix gefangen, gesehen und/oder gehört..


----------



## xfishbonex (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



linkspaddel schrieb:


> Altobelli!
> Glückwunsch nach Bornholm!
> Der Kinetic Salty ist aber auch ein geiler Köder, finde ich..
> Wie sieht´s in/um Kiel aus? Ich hab die letzten Tage nix gefangen, gesehen und/oder gehört..


 habe gerade mit ein kiler telefoniert |bla:viele fische in den abend std aber keine fänge auch da sind die würmer voll in gange #qlg andre


----------



## DJSchossi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> kann man nicht den weg richtung schloss fahren und dort in dem wald auf dem seitenstreifen parken? ...oder ist das immer noch alles abgesperrt..?




Doch zum Schloß kann man noch allerdings is der Weg für Autos mit Booten nicht Ratsam die Waren gerade dabei alles mit Steinen zu sperren und wirklich wenden kannste da nicht. Es sei denn man dreht den Hänger per Hand :-D


----------



## Windmaster (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Danke für die Glückwünsche, aber mit Würmern ist hier noch nix los, die kommen hier wohl erst im Mai.
Es ist zum Teil auch noch ganz schön kalt. (3-6°C) Heute morgen war mein Auto sogar teilweise überfroren.
Kalter Ostwind mit 5-6 Windstärken baut hier an der Küste ganz schöne Wellen von der offene See auf.
Hier ist das wirklich nicht mit der deutschen Küste zu vergleichen, zum Glück hab ich mein Bellyboot zu Hause gelassen


----------



## Sachsen-Tim (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Dann will ich mal meinen allerersten Meerforellenversuch schildern |kopfkrat. 
Kurzurlaub mit Familie in Rerik - aus Spass mal die Spinnangel mitgenommen. Im Wattwurm (Rerik) ne Tageskarte fürn nächsten Tag erstanden und der Frau gleich Brötchen fürs Frühstück am nächsten Tag versprochen |bla:.

Also am 09.04. gegen 5:30 raus, 2 km nach Meschendorf gefahren, gegen 6:00 am Strand, 5. Wurf und |rolleyes upss da is was drann. 

Details:
Wann: 09.04 6:00-7:30 effektives Angeln
Wo:Meschendorf
Wer:na ja nur meine Wenigkeit
Wind: 2, südwest
Womit: Falkfish 18gr kupferfarben
Wie Groß: 55 cm
Warum: mein allererster Versuch auf MeFO (ich wollts nur mal probieren)

Fazit: Die Brötchen rochen auf unerklärliche Weise nach Fisch |supergri.


----------



## Ollistricker (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Glückwunsch zu deiner ersten MEFO und dann gleich ne 55er. Nicht schlecht für den Einstieg :m.
Ich werde die ganze nächste Woche das Gebiet um Fehmarn unsicher machen. Mal schauen ob was geht.


----------



## bamse34 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin Moin!

Wo: Kieler Förde
Wann: heute 06:00-07:30 Uhr
Womit: Wooly Bugger braun/lila
Wasser: 6 Grad
Wind: nicht da
Was: 2 mal untermaßig

Wie die letzten Tage auch waren etliche Fische zu sehen aber kaum einer wollte mit. Habe bestimmt 15 mal Fische an der Oberfläche gesehen und dann angeworfen. Bis auf 2 lütte ging aber nichts.

Dafür habe ich einen Menschenschädel am Strand gefunden, das kommt ja auch nicht alle Tage vor.
Unsere Dorfsheriffs waren ganz aufgeregt. CSI Heikendorf!!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## venni-kisdorf (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

so auch wieder zurück 7.00 - 11.00  Flensburger Förde Dänische seite konnte so ca. 5 x Fisch sehen leider konnte ich keinen zum Anbiss überreden, ich denke auch da jetzt die würmer ordentlich in gange sind und sich die mefo´s ordentlich vollfressen können ist es zur zeit schwieriger eine ans band zu bekommen...  naja ich hab es ja wenigstens versucht urlaub ist auch leider fast um... :c  dann muss ich mich mit dem angeln wieder aufs wochenende verlegen bzw. in die abendstunden... 

Petri allen Fängern 
Gruß


----------



## linkspaddel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

"Dafür habe ich einen Menschenschädel am Strand gefunden, das kommt ja auch nicht alle Tage vor.
Unsere Dorfsheriffs waren ganz aufgeregt. CSI Heikendorf!!"

Lustige Sache! Das heißt, wenn ich da heut abend hinfahre treffe ich "Monk" am Wasser und "Bones" räumt auf?

Wenn Du so viel gesehen hast, aber die meisten nicht beißen = Würmer sind los?!?


----------



## xfishbonex (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

|bigeyes wie kann mann nur sein müll am strand lassen #q#q 
saubere sache sebastian :gsamstag bin ich wieder drann |supergriich hoffe du kommst mal vorbei zum grillen :klg andre


----------



## Meerfor1 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin Zusammen, 

nach einem einwöchigen Urlaub in Jütland bin ich nun wieder zu hause. Die Wathose ist wieder geflickt, alles ist mit Süßwasser abgespült, die Rolle war beim Angelhändler zur Pflege und hat ein neues Kugellager bekommen und das Messer war auch schon beim Schleifer. 

And here are the results: 

06. April: 1 Meerforelle ca. 36 - 38 cm 
07. April: 1 Meerforelle 62 cm (Überspringer) 
08. April: 1 Meerforelle 42 cm 
09. April: erfolgloses Lachsfischen an einer Au 
10. April: 4 Meerforellen 59 cm, 54 cm, 52 cm und 30 - 35 cm 
11. April: leider einen Fisch beim Stranden verloren, der wg. Komoran-Verletzung zurückgesetzt werden sollte 
12. April: 7 Meerforellen 77 cm, 67 cm, 60 cm, 56 cm, 50 cm, 44 cm und ca. 45 cm 
13. April: Abreise, eine kurzes Fischen in der Genner Bucht brachte nur einen Biss, der aber nicht gehakt werden konnte. 

Es war echt schön wieder eine ganze Woche an der Küste in Dänemark zu fischen, da man oft ganz allein einen Strandabschnitt befischt. Mit den Fischen hat es nach etwas schwierigem Start sehr gut geklappt. Einige Fische wurden natürlich zurückgesetzt, aber es war schon ein außergewöhnlicher Fang. Die Forelle von 77 cm ist für mich die längste Forelle, die ich bisher gefangen hatte. Meine bisherige größte Forelle war 73 cm lang, dafür aber ein Sommerfisch (sehr dick). Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wie es an den Auen sein wird. Dort würde ich gerne an Mai mit der Fliegenrute angreifen. 

Viele Grüße 

Bernd


----------



## Stipfel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin!

Wo: Kühlungsborn
Wann: heute 19.30 - 21.30h
Womit: falkfish witch
Wind: kaum
Was: 1 prächtig genährte 48er, 6 schöne Dorsche 

War ein echt toller Abend mit geilem Sonnenuntergang ( war sehr sehr rot vll. wegen diesem Vulkan ausbruch) !

schöne grüße Stipfel


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche, aber mit Würmern ist hier noch nix los, die kommen hier wohl erst im Mai.
> Es ist zum Teil auch noch ganz schön kalt. (3-6°C) Heute morgen war mein Auto sogar teilweise überfroren.
> Kalter Ostwind mit 5-6 Windstärken baut hier an der Küste ganz schöne Wellen von der offene See auf.
> Hier ist das wirklich nicht mit der deutschen Küste zu vergleichen, zum Glück hab ich mein Bellyboot zu Hause gelassen



Ich habe es gerade erst gesehen. Ersmal petri mein Lieber, nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit lassen wir uns auf Bornholm die Kaltschale durch die Kehle rinnen..:q

Wie hat sich dein Rütchen gemacht?

Endlich mal ein Foto von einem Fisch! So viele ü70 ohne Bild wie hier immer so rumgemeldet werden...:q:q:q

Schön das deine real ist!


----------



## xfishbonex (16. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Uli du fängst doch auch immer fische und wir sehen nix davon #dlg andre


----------



## Kescherdriller (16. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin zusammen#h 
Wann: Gestern
Wo:Staberhuk(Fehmarn)
Wind: leicht NO,eher Ententeich(bis auf Bugwellen)
Köder:Blech ohne Ende
Uhrzeit:6.30h-10.30h
Produkt:nüscht(nicht mal eine steigen gesehen):c
Fazit: Es war ein toller Tag,Sonne,kalte feut und E.. und viel 
Spaß!! 
Nebenbei auch einen sehr netten Mefo-Kollegen Namens Karsten(aus Hannover) kennen gelernt!!

LG und TL,
Olli


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute Morgen um 6-8:30
Wo: Alter Schwedeneck
Wind: Erst wenig, dann heftig aus West
Köder: Christoph Grün-Weiss 15g
Wat: 1 x 48cm , 1 x 47cm , 1 x Nachläufer


Tach,

Heute Morgen um 5 ging bei mir mal wieder der Wecker (also 2 Stunden später als bei Andre :q) und riss mich aus tiefsten Träumen. Aber nicht die Arbeit, nein, die Jagd auf die sagenumwobenen Meeresforellen stand auf dem Programm.
So fiel mir das Aufstehen leicht, und pünktlich vor Sonnenaufgang stand ich am Wasser. Hier erstmal ordentlich Strecke gemacht und nach 2 Stunden ohne Kontakt schon so halb resigniert das Kupferblech gegen etwas grün-weisses eingetauscht, da ich aufgrund des niedrigen Wasserstandes zu 70% über Sand fischte.

Das sollte die richtige Entscheidung sein.
Nach einer Viertlestunde ein ordentlicher Knall, dann Kopfschütteln und ein Torpedo schraubt sich in die Morgensonne. Da ich dieses mal glücklicherweise den richtigen Drilling am Band hatte, blieb mir der Ausstieg erspart, obwohl ich am Ufer (Ich hatte dummerweise den Kescher im Auto liegen gelassen) noch ein paar heftige Fluchten zu parieren hatte. Ergebnis: Ein wohlgenährter Silberling von 48cm 

Die nächsten Würfe gingen dann entspannt von der Hand, es hing ja bereits das Abendessen am Gürtel. Und dennoch oder trotzdem gab es ein paar Meter weiter erneut einen Ruck, und durch die Polbrille erkannte ich eine weitere wälzende silberne Flanke unter Wasser. Auch dieser Fisch war mit 47cm erstaunlich gut im Futter, war aber noch leicht angestaubt.
Idiotischerweise hatte er den Fight geradezu inhaliert, und alle drei Drillingsspitzen hingen fest in der Speiseröhre. So war der Fisch leider nach dem Hakenlösen ohne Chance und musste ebenfalls mit. Beide hatten die Mägen übrigens voller Sandaale.

Fünf Minuten später gab es dann noch einen Nachläufer, aber ich hatte ja eh schon mehr Glück als Verstand gehabt und machte mich danach auf den Heimweg.

Gruß aus Kiel,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## OssiHWI (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Petri heil von mir....da hat sich das frühe Aufstehen ja gelohnt.:m Der Fight hat mir auch schon so manchen Spaß beschert und ich werde ihn auch weiterhin fischen....

LG Ossi


----------



## Lenni4321 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

hi leute ich hör immer  wieder das die fliege  vorgeschaltet wird aber  welches  modell nehm ich da  ich habe  keine  ahnung ich habe  es bisher  mit 
puscheligen grellen farben probiert und habe nichts gefangen. und  petri an alle  fänger geile  fische . achja  und noch eine sache wie montiert ihr die ???? 
LG Lenni


----------



## troutmaster69 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin Lenni,

schau mal hier: Kystfiskeri

mir hat es der FastOphaender (oder so) angetan 


Gruß, troutmaster69


----------



## Meerfor1 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@sundvogel:

Dann versuche ich einmal ein paar Bilder einzustellen und hoffe es klappt. #h

Bernd


----------



## Lenni4321 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

geile dinger  petri


----------



## troutmaster69 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Meerfor1 schrieb:


> @sundvogel:
> 
> Dann versuche ich einmal ein paar Bilder einzustellen und hoffe es klappt. #h
> 
> Bernd




|good:  ...Petri, eine schöne, reale Strecke


----------



## Ines (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



> Dann versuche ich einmal ein paar Bilder einzustellen und hoffe es  klappt.


*
Ich* hätte es Dir auch so geglaubt :q - Petri zur Traumstrecke!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Komme vor lauter Virenwarnungen gar nicht mehr zum lesen. Bin ich der einzige hier? Antivir meldet andauernd etwas, wenn ich auf andere Seiten hier gehe.


----------



## Mr. B (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Komme vor lauter Virenwarnungen gar nicht mehr zum lesen. Bin ich der einzige hier? Antivir meldet andauernd etwas, wenn ich auf andere Seiten hier gehe.



geht mir genau so! nervt!


----------



## dirk.steffen (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 15.04., 16:30-21:00 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wind: nixo Wind, Ententeich, klares Wasser, Super Sicht 
Köder: diverse Blinker
Wat: 1 x 60 cm , 1 x ca. 40-45 (released), 2x im Drill verloren, 12-15 Dorsche (6 entnommen)

Wat ein geiler Abend :k
Am Wasser angekommen und gedacht: Sche... Bedingungen #q Egal, wurde einfach mal wieder Zeit. Nach ner halben Stunde Biß. Nach ca. 10 Metern ausgestiegen, war wohl etwas größer. Als nächstes schreit mein Nachbar zum Keschern um Hilfe. Sicher gekeschert, 70 cm blankes Silber #h Mh, denke ich und das bei den Bedingungen am hellerlichten Tag. Dann mein Kumpel eine im Drill verloren. Danach kurze Pause und etwas weiter am Strand gelaufen. Dann der nächste Nachbar innerhalb kurzer Zeit 2 Fische gefangen und released. Warum fangen nur immer die anderen? #c Wieder kurzer Stellungswechsel. Na, dann ging der Spaß richtig los. Fisch ohne Ende :q Überall konnte man Forellen springen sehen. Eine wagte sich bis auf 15-20 m an uns heran. Direkter Anwurf, 3 Kurbelumdrehungen und der Tanz begann. Konnte die 60´er sicher landen. Langsam wurde es dämmrig und die ersten Dorsche kamen in Reichweite, alle so kurz unter einem Kilo. Dann wieder ein Sprung, angeworfen und zack. Die Untermaißge durfte aber wieder schwimmen. Der nächste Dorsch im Drill, 15 m vor mir schraubt sich schon wieder eine Forelle aus dem Wasser. Blö.. Dorsch am Band :c Nach kurzer Zeit wieder was an der Oberfläche. Angeworfen und Biß. Ein kühner Sprung und weg #q Na ja, danach noch 2 Mal Dorsch im Drill und Forelle direkt vor mir gesprungen :c
Letztlich ein super Tag mit reichlich Fisch |uhoh:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Petri an die Fänger !!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Petri allen Fängern! :m

@ Dirk, #h

Traumhaftes Erlebnis und toll geschrieben! :m #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Meerfor1 schrieb:


> @sundvogel:
> 
> Dann versuche ich einmal ein paar Bilder einzustellen und hoffe es klappt. #h
> 
> Bernd



Na Klasse, tolle Bilder!  #6#6#6


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Gestern mit dem Belly. Zwei leichte Anfasser und jede Menge Nachläufer bis 3m vors Boot. Was ist da los? Ist der Wurm noch unterwegs? |kopfkrat


----------



## dido_43 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann:  18.04. von 15.30 - 21.00 Uhr
Wo:  OB Nienhagen
Wer:  Ich
Wind:  wenig, Ententeich
Womit:  diverse Blinker u. Wobbler, gefangen auf Hansen Fight
Wie Groß:  60 cm, aber verhältnismäßig schlank
Warum:  weil meine neue Rute eingeweiht werden musste

Gerade angekommen, Nachläufer ca. 45 cm bis vor die Rutenspitze. Die 60-iger biss kurz nach 19.00 Uhr, danach nur noch Dorsche. Das Rütchen hat sich bewährt, guter Einstand!

Tobse ohne Ende auf der Sandbank, Schwärme mit Kleinen und Großen sowie Stichlinge. Die heiße Zeit hat begonnen! Lets GO!


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 18.04. von 15.30 - 21.30 Uhr
Wo: Boltenhagen
Wer: OssiHWI, Ich und weitere 8 Angler
Wind: WNW 2 bf
Womit: Blinker u. Wobbler, Snaps Draget 25 gr. rot/schwarz
Wie Groß: Mefo 0, Dorsche 13 von 30 cm bis 45 cm
Warum: Die Familie wollte gerne frischen Fisch :q

Als ich mit Ossi ankam, wehte ein leichter Wind aus West. Eine Strömungskante verlief in Wurfweite. |bigeyes
Super. Sahen die Mefos wohl anders. Keinerlei Fischkontakt bezüglich der Mefo. Ossi war ein paar 100 m weiter gegangen. Dort waren, im Gegensatz zu meinem Standort, Sandaale vorhanden. Dafür tauchte bei mir der Gänsesäger wie willt. |bigeyes
Der hatte aber auch keinen Erfolg. Um 20:20 Uhr dann der erste Fischkontakt. Ein Babydorsch. Kurz darauf gleich der nächste Bartelträger. 43 cm. Ok. Dann kam Ossi vorbei, sah`s und gesellte sich noch zu mir. Die muntere Dorschangelei war jetzt eröffnet. Fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer! #6  Es war schon dunkel und so gegen 21:20 Uhr. Plötzlich ein Schlag in der Rute bei Ossi! |bigeyes Gefolgt von Sprüngen! |bigeyes  Yes, eine Mefo! #6
Doch was war das!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Das Wasser zog sich kurz zurück, aber nur um etwa 5 Sekunden später mit einer großen Welle zurück zu kommen!
"Schiffsbrecher"!!!
Die 2. Welle hob mich vom Stein, auf dem ich bis dahin fest stand. Ich sah noch aus dem Blickwinkel, wie Ossi seine Hand nach der Meerforelle ausstreckte. Ich hatte mich schon Richtung Land gedreht, als ich noch mal den Blick zurück warf.
Eine senkrechte Wasserwand war direkt hinter mir. Kopf eingezogen und schwappppppp. |gr:  Aus dem Augenwinkel sah ich Ossi noch kurz in der "Horizontalen"! |bigeyes  Zum Glück hatte er gleich wieder festen Boden unter den Füßen. Die Mefo war aber weg! :c  Nach weiteren 2 Wellen waren wir am Strand. Pudelnaß, fluchend, aber lebendig! #6
Bilder von dem Ereignis habe ich, verständlicher Weise, keine. 
Aber von der ruhigen See am frühen Abend.
In diesem Sinne.
Petri Heil! #6


----------



## OssiHWI (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

|good: Rolf du bist der Beste!!!!!!!!!:q Ich schmeiß mich weg........:m:m:m


----------



## fischlandmefo (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Wann: 18.04. von 15.30 - 21.30 Uhr
> Wo: Boltenhagen
> Wer: OssiHWI, Ich und weitere 8 Angler
> Wind: WNW 2 bf
> ...


Petri,Deine Berichte sind immer super:vik:!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## troutmaster69 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin moin und *Perti an alle Fänger*!*!*!

Wann: 18.04.10 6:30-11:00 Uhr
Wo: OH, Wasser klar
Wer: mein Bruder und Ich
Wind: 3 aus WSW
Womit: alles aus der Box + Beifänger
Wie Groß: ??????????
Warum: weil´s gekribbelt hat 

Kurz vor 11 einen schönen Biss auf (schwarz/rot) Snaps. Den dann aber völlig verpennt, Kurbel aus der Hand gerutscht #q war wohl schon auf dem Heimweg #c


Gruß, troutmaster69


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Danke, danke Jungs.  :vik:

Ihr macht mich ja ganz verlegen...  |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden

Aber Hauptsache es gefällt. :q
Und den Schaden hatten ja andere, neee!?  :q |wavey:


----------



## Werner Kampmann (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@mefohunter84
den spass hatten wir um die gleiche uhrzeit "gegenüber" auch. dabei hat mein kollege seinen einzigen guten, aber bereits abgeschlagenen dorsch, verloren. auch ordentlich nass geworden... irgendwie spassig, aber nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## Skorpion (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage #6

@Werner Kampmann
Hatten wir gestern das Vergnügen? seid ihr zu zweit gewesen und haben wir uns unterhalten?  |supergri


----------



## OssiHWI (20. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Danke, danke Jungs. :vik:
> 
> Ihr macht mich ja ganz verlegen... |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden
> 
> ...


 
:r Na warte, das nächtse Mal hab ich ne kamera mit, du nasser Pudel!!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> :r Na warte, das nächtse Mal hab ich ne kamera mit, du nasser Pudel!!!!



:q Die ist dann aber auch naß!!!  |muahah:


----------



## OssiHWI (20. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> :q Die ist dann aber auch naß!!! |muahah:


 

Und alles nur, weil du mir die Mefo nicht gegönnt hast!!!! Und den Stein hast du mir auch vor die Füße gelegt, das könnt ich wetten!!!! Aber mein Handy gibt nach 2 Tagen auf der glühenden Heizung wieder Lebenszeichen von sich...is also alles halb so schlimm. Früher war ich Windsurfer und im April auch das erste Mal im Wasser. Wieso sollte man mit der Tradition brechen???:v Aber das nächste Mal zieh ich mir nen Neoprenanzug unter, war doch bißchen frisch....

Aber über die verlorene Mefo ärger ich mich heute noch!!!!:r


----------



## Werner Kampmann (20. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@skorpion
ja genau, die beiden die neben dir ganz schön blöd ausgesehen haben . nächstes wochenende wird aber zurückgeschlagen!


----------



## fischlandmefo (20. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Ich wollte Euch was schönes tun aber ich kriege die Bilder nicht hochgeladen!? Und ich weiß nicht woran das liegt da steht immer "Fehlgeschlagen"!Habt Ihr ne Idee??? Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## OssiEde (21. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Ja. Die Bilder sind dann wohl zu groß. Also mit nem Fotosizer ein wenig verkleinern und schon geht es wieder.


----------



## OssiEde (21. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Welche Dateitypen kann ich anhängen? Wie groß dürfen Anhänge sein?
Im Fenster, über das Sie Anhänge hochladen, sehen Sie in der Legende, welche Dateitypen Sie hochladen können und welche Dateigrößen erlaubt sind. Wenn Sie versuchen, eine Datei hochzuladen, die größer ist als erlaubt, wird der Vorgang mit einer Fehlermeldung abgebrochen. Sollte Ihnen nur ein bestimmtes Gesamtvolumen für Anhänge zur Verfügung stehen, kann das Hochladen auch dann abbrechen, wenn Sie dieses Volumen überschreiten.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (21. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin! Petri allen Fängern!!!:vik:

Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wann: heute 18.30 - 20.30h
Womit: zebco impact spoon
Wind: west, süd-west
Was: 2 Mefos ca. 35cm, ca. 45cm und ein Babydorsch ca. 35cm 
dürfen aber alle wieder schwimmen.
War ein echt geiler Abend.
#6
gruß bellyfisher


----------



## Reverend Mefo (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Ich glaube Du hast da sogar einen Babylachs am Band gehabt, um mal wieder eine alte Diskussion loszutreten :q

Petri, schöne Bilder!

RM


----------



## dirk.steffen (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 20.04.10 18:30-21:00 Uhr
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wind: 4-5 NW und schw...kalt
Womit: alles was die Box hergab
gefangen nix, kein Anfasser


@Rolf: Hat sich der Ausflug trotz nasser Klamotten ja doch gelohnt, jedenfalls was die Dorsche angeht :m Wi e immer klasse Bericht #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Hi Dirk, |wavey:

ja, im großen und ganzen schon. 
Aber ehrlich gesagt hatte ich schon mit einer Mefo gerechnet. Gekräuseltes Wasser, Strömungskante und sonst auch eine gute Strömung.... 
Wären die Wellen nicht gekommen, wären es wohl noch ein paar Dorsche mehr geworden. Waren aber auch wirklich verdammt hoch. |gr: |uhoh:
Na bei meiner "Körper"-größe! :q#6
Aber Ossi hat`s ja selbst mit seinen 2m Körpergöße, voll erwischt! :q:q:q
Aber die verlorene Mefo war schon ärgerlich. 
Eventuell greife ich am Sonntag noch mal an. Wenn die Regierung mitspielt. 
Wird dann, berufsbedingt, wohl erstmal das letzte mal an der Küste sein. :c 

Gruß Rolf |wavey:


----------



## hummerpaule (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du hast da sogar einen Babylachs am Band gehabt, um mal wieder eine alte Diskussion loszutreten :q
> 
> Petri, schöne Bilder!
> 
> RM




Auch wenn die Bilder nur sehr klein sind....ich sehe da auch deutlich vom Bild eher lütte Lachse und in der Ecke habe ich auch schon den einen oder anderen Fisch gefangen wo es nicht 100% eindeutig war ob Mefo oder Lachs....die deutliche Gabelung in der Schwanzflosse ist ja nicht zu übersehen.....
Aber hauptsache die Fische sind gesund und munter wieder im Nass und in zwei Jahren fangen wir sie nochmal und dann wissen wir es sicher ;-)))


----------



## Windmaster (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 21.04.10, 8:00 - 10:30 Uhr 
Wo: Bornholm
Wer:Ich
Wind: W 4-5
Womit: Fliegenflitsche, Garnelenimitation
Wie Groß: 73cm !! #6


----------



## troutmaster69 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Wann: 21.04.10, 8:00 - 10:30 Uhr
> Wo: Bornholm
> Wer:Ich
> Wind: W 4-5
> ...




Schöner Fisch, *Petrei Heil!*


----------



## Ines (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Baggi, ich werde wahnsinnig! 
Das muss ja ein Traumurlaub sein auf Bornholm!


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Wann: 21.04.10, 8:00 - 10:30 Uhr
> Wo: Bornholm
> Wer:Ich
> Wind: W 4-5
> ...




schöner brummer..petri!
sieht markiert aus, aber zorro wars nicht! X-man schon eher..


----------



## Reverend Mefo (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Kasimir Karausche schrieb:


> sieht markiert aus, aber zorro wars nicht! X-man schon eher..



Ich Tippe da mal eher auf die Fischbohne..."X"-Fishbone halt Muahahaha!

Sollte wohl mal ne 80er werden, so ein Mist aber auch |wavey:


Petri zum schönen Fischli!


----------



## xfishbonex (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

:g Geiler Brummer #6ein fettes petri zur meiner forelle :vik:lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Joh! Auch von mir ein kräftiges   *Petri*   zu dem Prachtstück! :m
Und dann noch an der Fliegenflitze! |bigeyes
Die zählt dann doch doppelt, oder... |kopfkrat  :m #h


----------



## OssiHWI (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 22.04.2010 19 - 22 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Arbeitskollege und Ich
Wind: SW 3 - 4
Womit: Gno
Wie Groß: 1 x Mefo (ca. 40 cm) 1 x Dorsch 40cm
Warum: uns war mal so....

Die Mefo hat sich zum Glück selbst in die Freiheit entlassen und ein Dorsch war mir auch zu wenig zum töten, der durfte auch wieder schwimmen.....

Aber trocken nach Hause gekommen - da gab`s auch schon andere Tage!!!!!

LG Ossi


----------



## xfishbonex (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

#q Sie sind da Heute sind die ersten hornis gefangen worden #qund richtige granaten waren das 
vereinzelt aber noch ne woche und dann sind sie voll da #hlg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Männers, kurzer Nachtrag da ich wieder mal nicht im Board reinkam:

Montag Abend:
5x Silber am Band
2 x gelandet : 47 und 52cm eine der verlorenden ca 65cm #q
Nebenbei 10-12 Dorsche 

Gestern Abend:
ca 25 Dorsche in 2,5 Std... kein Silber ;+

Hatte bereits 2 Horni´s als Nachläufer #c
Hoffe die Dinger lassen sich noch ein wenig Zeit


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



> Hoffe die Dinger lassen sich noch ein wenig Zeit



Ich glaub nicht, es wurden gestern einige gefangen in OH.
Ich selbst hatte auch bloß einen Hornie auf Fliege.#c


----------



## Reverend Mefo (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moinsens,

Heute in der E-Bay einen Zitterbiss mit anschliessendem Nachläufer. Dann alles ausprobiert, über Farbwechsel bis Mücke und den Fisch noch 2 x als Nachläufer gesehen. Sogar den Fussel hat er nur angeschaut #q Schiet! War aber wohl keine 50cm, also nicht allzu dramatisch |rolleyes

Hornis konnten wir bei Ententeich auch letzte Woche am Schwedeneck beobachten. Anscheinend laichen die schon ;+

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## troutmaster69 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin moin, 

wir wollten eigendlich morgen zu dritt richtung Ostsee starten, leider haben die anderen beiden abgesagt und alleine zu fahren ist mir etwas zu teuer 
Wenn jamand (nähe) kreis Pinneberg o. west Hamburg Intresse hat bitte per PN melden. Ich habe ein ziemlich großes Auto, nehme aber max. noch 2 Leute mit. Mein Vorschlag ca. 4 Uhr los und gegen 12 Uhr die Rückreise antreten.


#htroutmaster69


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Heute behind the Hans A Park...
Die "Alulatten" sind volle Pulle am Start ... :v
teilweise 10 Fische gleichzeitig als Nachläufer...
Einem Fisch folgten (wenn man vorsichtig drillte...) ein ganzer Schwarm bis vor die Füße...

Sone SCH3I$$3...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Windmaster (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Kasimir Karausche schrieb:


> schöner brummer..petri!
> sieht markiert aus, aber zorro wars nicht! X-man schon eher..



Hatte mich auch darüber gewundert, aber jetzt weiß ich auch vorher das X stammt.....

die Tüllen von meinem Schnurkorb !

Ich hatte natürlich keinen Kescher dabei, aber bei so einer Größe geht auch der Schwanzwurzelgriff ganz hervoragend 

Dann musste ich das silberne Kraftpaket erstmal in den Schnurkorb legen, was ihr nicht sonderlich gefiel, und dort gabs dann einen auf den Kopp.

Auf Bornholm kann man an den meisten Stellen nicht mal eben aus dem Wasser waten, schon gar nicht mit 2 vollen Händen und auch nicht rückwärts :m
Wellen, tiefe Löcher, runde Steine, glatte algenbewachsene Steine und davon eigentlich überalll, alles liegt zum Versenken bereit


----------



## Windmaster (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Joh! Auch von mir ein kräftiges   *Petri*   zu dem Prachtstück! :m
> Und dann noch an der Fliegenflitze! |bigeyes
> Die zählt dann doch doppelt, oder... |kopfkrat  :m #h




Ohne Kescher dann mindestens dreifach 

#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Ohne Kescher dann mindestens dreifach
> 
> #h



Nö! #d

Jetzt kommt die "Potenz"-Rechnung ins Spiel.  |kopfkrat
Also sogar vierfach!!! 
 :m #h


----------



## OssiHWI (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 12 - 18 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: NO 2 - 3
Womit: Alles was ich hab
Wie Groß: -----
Warum: weil schönes Wetter war

beim xten Wurf hat sich dann die Spitze meiner nigelnagelneuen Rute (Skorpion Seatrout 330) verabschiedet und ich konnte den Rückweg antreten. Die is sauber zwischen Spitzenring und dem nachfolgendem gebrochen. Und das beim nem 24g Blinker.:vHatte im Laufe des Nachmittags 2 Nachläufer, konnte aber keine Trutte zum Biss verleiten. Naja und als ich dann zusehen musste wie die Spitze meiner Rute dem Blinker versuchte zu folgen, war der Tag gelaufen!


----------



## Mr. B (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Heute behind the Hans A Park...
> Die "Alulatten" sind volle Pulle am Start ... :v
> teilweise 10 Fische gleichzeitig als Nachläufer...
> Einem Fisch folgten (wenn man vorsichtig drillte...) ein ganzer Schwarm bis vor die Füße...
> ...


 
Jepp! 
Hier auf Rügen sind die Hornis auch schon am Start.
Gestern auch schon einige am Band gehabt!

Mist aber auch #q


----------



## laxvän (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Tja heute wollte ich eigentlich auch endlich mal meine MeFo Ausrüstung entjungfern und sitze jetzt für ein paar Wochen doof zu Hause.
Habe mir am Montag die Achillessehne gerissen und die Saison ist für mich damit fürs Erste gelaufen. Ich könnte:v 
Wünsche allen anderen, den es hoffentlich besser geht viel Erfolg#h


----------



## hummerpaule (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moinsen,
hatte gestern auch nur Hornis und kleine Dorsche dann am Abend ;-((((
Aber besser mal so einen Fisch als gar keinen an der Peitsche ;-))


----------



## Eisbär14 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Konnte mich gestern erfolgreich gegen zwei Hornis wehren  #h

Und hatte dann am Strand meines Vertrauens noch eine schöne Trutte am Band.  59 cm und schön mit Tobs vollgefressen,auf einen Fladen Wobbler.


----------



## Mr. B (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Konnte mich gestern erfolgreich gegen zwei Hornis wehren  #h
> 
> Und hatte dann am Strand meines Vertrauens noch eine schöne Trutte am Band.  59 cm und schön mit Tobs vollgefressen,auf einen Fladen Wobbler.



Haben wir gestern vielleicht nebeneinander geangelt?


----------



## Nolfravel (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Baggi, geiler Fisch#6.

Petri!


Auch an alle anderen, die gesilbert haben, ein entspanntes Petri.

Ich vertseh nur nich, wat ihr immer gegen die Hornis habt.

Dann nimmt man eben mal ne UL-Mefo-Peitsche und dann machen die auch gut SPpaß am Rütchen.
Und schmecken tun die auch, wie ich finde.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Eisbär14 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

@ Mr.B
Wenn du mit Udo unterwegs warst, dann ja.Und nochmal Petri zur Forelle.

@Nolfravel
Ich hab nix gegen Hornis,aber doch bitte nicht wenn noch Silberlinge anwesend sind,die sind mir lieber


----------



## Nolfravel (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> @Nolfravel
> Ich hab nix gegen Hornis,aber doch bitte nicht wenn noch Silberlinge anwesend sind,die sind mir lieber


 

Mir auch


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Mr. B (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> @ Mr.B
> Wenn du mit Udo unterwegs warst, dann ja.Und nochmal Petri zur Forelle.


 
Ja war ich! Dann mal Petri zurück!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute Morgen bei Sonnenaufgang für 2 Std
Wo: E-Bay
Wer: Ich
Wind: NO 2 - 3, Welle, arschkalt (glaubt man nicht)
Womit: Mücke vom Zanderhafenkaiser
Wie Groß: 46
Warum: weil 3 Nachläufer kein Wochenendergebnis sein dürfen

Liebe Gemeinde,

Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten ("Du willst doch wohl nicht etwa angeln gehen...") traf ich heute morgen an genau der Stelle ein, an der ich gestern mit Blech so veräppelt wurde, diesmal mit Polarmagnus bewaffnet, um dieser scheusslichen Nachläuferei ein Ende zu setzten.
Etwa eine Dreiviertelstunde tat sich nichts, dann gab es ganz unverhofft zweimal ein leichtes Anstupsen. 15 Würfe später dann einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze, der noch einmal kurz zupachte, aber nur die lange Matte hinter Andre`s Hakenschenkel kurz anlutschte - nicht schon wieder #c!
Mann, was ist bloß los mit den Fischen dieses Frühjahr, dachte ich noch, wenn Sie nicht mal bei einer Mücke voll einsteigen können, und begann, an meiner Köderführung zu zweifeln. Mit einem guten Rest Hoffnung warf ich dann noch ca. 10m weit in die Richtung, in die der Fisch abgeschwommen ist, dann gespanntes warten und ... Peng-Yes-Dran |supergri, wie die Chinesen sagen!! Reingefallen! Schütteln, Bremse, aber der Haken saß diesmal gut, so dass ich kurze Zeit später in der Morgensonne eine pralle 46er in Empfang nehmen konnte.

Danach noch ein paar Meter mit Sonne im Rücken den Strand abgelaufen, immer schön die schwarzen Flecken angeworfen, am Gürtel ein Fischlein...so macht Meerforellenangeln Spass #h

Dann ging weiter nichts mehr, aber wer damit ein Problem hat, ist im April mit Wathose in der Ostsee eh ein wenig falsch positioniert. Somit für mich also ein sehr gelungener Morgen.

Gruß,

Euer Reverend


----------



## xfishbonex (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

sauber mein süssen meine mücken gehen aber nur bei dir #q
ich hab schon 7 nullnummern #q geiler fisch 

Bamse hau deine fangmeldung rein bevor ich kotzen gehe :vik:lg andre


----------



## bamse34 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin Moin!

Hatte eine ebenso frustrierende Vorgeschichte wie der Reverend. Etliche Fischkontakte aber nicht eine Forelle berührt dies WE.
Heute Abend dann endlich mal wieder Fischfinger.
Unterwegs war ich Eastshore Kifö. 
Auf einen Lila Wolly Bugger fiel erst eine ca 60 cm lange Mama herein die aber ihre Niederkunft erst kurz hinter sich hatte und deswegen wieder schwimmt.Kurz danach konnte ich auf pinke Garnele (wie heißen diese Speydinger noch) noch eine 35er Steelhead landen und in die Freiheit entlassen. Übrigens meine erste Steelhead auf Fliege.
Schöne Grüße Sebastian

@ Andre den Absteiger hatte ich beim ersten Wurf nach unserem Telefonat|supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Hatte eine ebenso frustrierende Vorgeschichte wie der Reverend. Etliche Fischkontakte aber nicht eine Forelle berührt dies WE.
> Heute Abend dann endlich mal wieder Fischfinger.
> ...


#qdu machst mich fertig #6sauber alter und ein fettes petri heil #6lg andre


----------



## dirk.steffen (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 05.00-09.00 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: NO 2
Womit: alles was die Blinkerkiste hergab
Wie Groß: keine Trutte, 1 Dorsch 46 cm, 1 Horni 63 cm

Eigtl. gute Bedingungen,aber keine Forellen da #c. In der Dämmerung ca. 5 Dorsche gefangen, der größte ca. 2,5 kg ging leider bei der Handlandung verloren :c Im Hellen dann noch einen Horni :v

@Rolf: Hatte eigtl. gehofft, daß wir uns bei der Eisenleiter treffen. Leider nicht geklappt #q Meld Dich mal irgendwann |bla:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann:25.04. 18.00-21.30 Uhr
Wo: westlich Rostock
Wer: Ich
Wind: O-SO 2-3
Womit: verschiedene kleine Wobbler/Blinker
Wie Groß:---weder Mefo, noch Horni, noch Dorsch

vielleicht hatte ich n kurzen Biss, kann aber auch Einbildung gewesen sein#c
hatte mir wenigstens Bisse/ Nachlaüfer erhofft, aber sowas ist mir in dieser saison erst 1mal passiert:c

naja, die beste Zeit ist halt vorbei,
muss man halt bald Nachts ran...

vielleicht kann ich ja in dieser Woche noch meine ersten Hornis melden


schönen gruß


----------



## Meerfor1 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin Zusammen,

gestern in Süd-Jütland gefischt:

1 x 48 cm
1 x ca. 35 cm

und 2 Nachläufer 50 + 

Die Fische sind da, aber leider auch bei auflandigem Wind und Wellen etwas zögerlich.

Viele Grüße

Bernd


----------



## troutmaster69 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin moin und *Perti an alle Fänger*!*!*!

Wann: 25.04.10 6:00-10:00
Wo: nördlich von Eckernförde - Wasser getrübt
Wer: mein Bruder und Ich
Wind: 3 zunehmend 4-5 aus O-SO
Womit: auf Springer (Garnele)
Was & wie Groß: 1 x ü. 40cm (releast)
Warum: weil das Wetter so schön war :g

Mein Bruder hat nach ca. 10 Min. eine Mefo im Drill verloren und ich habe meine kurz darauf gefangen. Anschließend wenig action ab ca. 9 Uhr waren die Hornis da, einige Bisse gehabt und auch Fische im Drill verloren |uhoh:

Fazit: zuerst pefekte Bedingungen, leichter auflandiger Wind und angetrübtes Wasser #6 hat aber leider nicht lange angehalten :c zunehmender Wind, also Welle, sehr trübes Wasser und viel Kraut an der Oberfläche #q


















*War trotzdem ein schöner Tag am Meer, troutmaster69
*


----------



## silversucker (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

wann: 15.4-24.4
wo: bornhholm, südküste/nordküste
wind: meist reichlich oft auch übertrieben
womit: blinker, wobbler alle grammaturen
wetter: immer noch zu kalt aber meist sonnig

15.4. : nix
16.4. : nix
17.4. : auch nix
18.4. der Tag der Tage : -75cm
                                  -75cm
                                  - 63cm
                                  - 58cm
                                  - 55cm
                                  - 55cm
                                  - 51cm
                                  - 47cm
                                  - 43cm
19.4.:nix
20.4.: -63cm
         -35cm
21.4.: -62cm
22.4 : - ü70 (in der schwanzflosse gehakt!)
23.4.: nix
24.4.: nach hause

warum: einmal im jahr muss man das einfach mal total manisch ausleben.
           morgens raus, den ganzen tag total verstrahlt am wasser rumackern, 
           bis zur völligen Erschöpfung angeln und auf der Rückfahrt zur hütte
           schon wieder völlig heiss sein auf den nächsten tag. abends auf 
           Hütte endlose diskussionen über tackle,farben.wind,den nächsten                  
           spot, kleine drillinge usw., usw., usw.,usw.
           das leben kann so einfach sein.


----------



## Mefo1726 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin,Moin ihr Leidensgenossen!
War zum x-mal nach Fünen eingeladen.
Wunderschöne Insel und viele gute Stellen zum Mefo angeln.
Das Problem ist ja nur den Fisch zu finden.


wann:17-20.04.
wo: Lindö (mefo Guide Nr. 8)
weit draussen ,ca 300m!!!

wind:NW
womit: Kinetic Popper 16gr. ,grün-gelb
wetter: bewölkt, ab und zu etwas sonne

was und wie: Mefo 66cm,1,2kg
35cm (hoffe ich sehe dich irgendwann wieder...)
warum: viel Kraut, schwierig zu angeln, aber wenn die Sonne 
rauskam hatten sie Hunger!
habe auch Hindsholm Nr. 20 ausprobiert. Nachbar hat mit
Fliege gut gefangen. 
Wetter wurde leider wieder schlechter. Bei Abreise sogar 
Schneetreiben bei 0,5 Grad Lufttemp.
Dann geht nichts!
Mefo Angeln is ne Sucht! Mann kommt irgendwann nicht mehr 
davon los!


----------



## Bellyboater (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Mefo1726 schrieb:


> was und wie: Mefo 66cm,1,2kg



Lass sie dir schmecken |uhoh:


----------



## Windmaster (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Lass sie dir schmecken |uhoh:



Ich wollte nix sagen #c


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Petri zum großen toten Absteiger...


----------



## Glªss|EYEs (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Extrem peinlich und unproduktiv dieses ewig elende gejammer!!! :v Der is zu dünn, zu braun, zu klein, zu groß oder sonstwhat...
Rummeckern kann jeder, ist das einfachste der Welt....großes Lob dafür! zeigt eure wahre größe...
macht nur weiter so..dann sieht man hier bald keine Flosse mehr und der so genannte "Mefo-Hype" ebbt hoffentlich wieder ab!!


----------



## Bellyboater (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wer sich mit der Meerforellenangelei befasst sollte sich als allererstes mal den Küstenknigge durchlesen. Dann weiß man auch wie man mit solchen Fischen umzugehen hat.

Aber schön das es gleich peinlich und unproduktiv ist, wenn man mal auf so etwas hinweist. Und gejammert hat keiner...


----------



## Glªss|EYEs (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

"Lass sie dir schmecken..."


konstruktive/produktive Kritik/Hinweis sieht auf jeden Fall anders aus!


----------



## bamse34 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin!
Lasst es gut sein! Glaubt ihr ernsthaft jemand der weiß das er einen Absteiger gefangen hat, würde ihn dann hier noch posten. 
Erklärt den Leuten doch lieber was sie falsch gemacht haben.
Hätte er gewußt was er für einen wenig schmackhaften Fisch gelandet hat, hätte er ihn sicher zurück gesetzt.
Mir sind schon ähnliche Fehler unterlaufen.Es sind immer die gleichen Gutmenschen die sich dann mit rollenden Augen und zweideutigen kommentaren Melden.
Fangmeldungen sehe ich hier allerdings von denen nie. Warscheinlich weil sie nicht angeln gehen sondern lieber vorm Rechner sitzen und nach leuten suchen die angeprangert werden müssen.
Ich meine niemanden speziellen damit und möchte auch meinen Vorpostern nicht auf den Schlips treten.
Im Herbst die Aufsteiger und jetzt die Absteiger, hauptsache was zum nörgeln.
Nach dem lesen des Knigges weiß man bestimmt wie man sich verhalten sollte, wem der Vergleich und die Erfahrung fehlt der sieht im Absteiger aber einfach eine Meerforelle.

Nichts für Ungut

Sebastian


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin,

Ich hatte übersehen, dass der Fänger erst 3 Beiträge gemeldet hat und er daher den Küstenknigge wohl nicht kennt.
Insofern sehe ich den Rüffel berechtigt #h

Daher nochmal nett:

Petri zur großen Forelle! Du hast leider einen Absteiger erwischt, wie man an den kaputten Flossen, und dem geringen Gewicht bei 66cm Länge sehen kann. Solche Fische gehen im zeitigen Frühjahr gerne ans Band und haben aufgrund des gerade erbrachten Laichgeschäftes wohl einen unterirdischen Geschmack. Auch aufgrund des Haut-Knochen Faktors empfiehlt es sich nicht, einen solchen Fisch für die Küche zu entnehmen, da er so niemandem eine Freude bereitet und letztendlich umsonst stirbt. Damit ist am allerwenigsten dem Fisch geholfen.

Wenn Du Dir beim nächsten Mal einen Gefallen tun willst, fotografier den Fisch vorsichtig (wenn nötig), ohne ihn im Sand zu panieren, gib ihm einen Klaps auf den Popo und verabrede Dich in 6 Wochen wieder mit ihm. Dann wiegt er das Doppelte und schmeckt lecker #h Dass Du ihn gefangen hast, weisst Du ja selbst am besten, und das zählt schlussendlich.

Gruß,

RM


----------



## hummerpaule (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Ich kann es sehr wohl verstehen warum hier einige Angler nicht mehr Fangmeldungen und Fotos abgeben...was ich aber persönlich sehr schade finde.
Ich weiß auch, dass viele nur Mefos hier von Bildern kennen und selber noch keine erwischt haben.......diese Leute freuen sich dann erst recht weiter über Bilder....sei es nun ein Absteiger, Aufsteiger oder was auch immer......dann sehen sie die Fische und wissen genau wenn sie dann die erste MEfo gefangen haben...halt stopp....so sah ein Absteiger aus...lieber zurück damit...und gerne noch ein Bild machen und posten.....
Und wir alle haben schon Fehler gemacht, mal ein Stück Angelschnur am Strand zurückgelassen, den Kippenfilter in die Ostsee geschnippt oder was auch immer......keiner von uns ist ein Engel !!!!!
Es ist richtig Leute auf Fehler aufmerksam zu machen...aber man bzw jeder sollte dabei gewisse Regeln einhalten ohne andere dabei niederzumachen oder gar mit Worten zu verletzen.....

So und jetzt weiter fischen...die Alulatten werden gerade immer größer und mit der leichten Mefoausrüstung machen auch die mal Spaß ;-))
Gruß Peer


----------



## xfishbonex (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

|kopfkrat die hätte ich auch gerne wer meine größte denn :g
leute bleibt locker 
wenn er den fisch gegessen hat weiß er was wir meinten #6
lg andre 
samstag bin ich auf Als :vik:


----------



## Firefox2 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Und wieder ohne mich André...
heul


----------



## Stipfel (29. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 28.04.10 19:30-22:00
Wo: Kühlungsborn
Wer: Kumpel und Ich
Wind: nahezu windstill
Womit: Falkfish witch
Was & wie Groß: 1 x 49 cm und 10 Dorsche, größter 63cm 
Warum: weil es in den fingern kribbelte!!!!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (29. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 28.04.10 17:30-21:15
Wo: Nienhagen/Elmenhorst
Wer: Ich
Wind: nahezu windstill
Womit: Spöket/Springer und verschiedene kleine Blinker
Was & wie Groß: 7 Dorsche, so um die 40
Warum: eine Mefo muss doch noch gehen...

Hatte noch 3 Nachläufer und nachts wohl ne Mefo dran, die sich aber wieder befreien konnte.

Mal ne Frage: kann man bei Nachläufern erkennen, ob die braun sind oder nicht?
Das Duo war ca 2m von mir entfernt, Wasser klar, hell, keine Wellen-also wunderbare Sicht!
Die waren gut 55-60cm lang sahen total braun aus und waren auch nicht sonderlich fett...

Möglich???

Gruß an alle


----------



## hummerpaule (29. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



observer schrieb:


> Wann: 28.04.10 17:30-21:15
> Wo: Nienhagen/Elmenhorst
> Wer: Ich
> Wind: nahezu windstill
> ...




Es ist nicht immer einfach das beim Nachläufer zu erkennen....da die Fische immer unter der Oberfläche dunkler erscheinen.....aber möglich ist es schon, dass Du Absteiger dort gesehen hast....habe selber dort welche in den letzten zwei Wochen gefangen.....Gruß


----------



## xfishbonex (29. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Und wieder ohne mich André...
> heul


 du kannst ja mal bescheit sagen :gdenn fahren wir mal zusammen los 
lg andre


----------



## dido_43 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 29.04.10  19:20-22:30 Uhr
Wo: Nienhagen
Wer: Ich und Schwager
Wind: null = Ententeich
Womit: Bassday Burdock, Ima Honeytrap und diverse andere
Was & wie Groß: ich eine MeFo 45 cm und zusammen noch ca. 25 Dorsche
Warum: weil die Hornies langsam im Anmarsch sind und wir noch ne Trutte fangen wollten

Die MeFo bis im Dunkeln auf nen schwarz-roten Honeytrap, welcher mit Owner S-75 Einzelhaken verziert wurde.


----------



## Wolleraer (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann : 05.05.  17-21.00 Uhr
Wustrow
Wind 2-3
Größe 49 un 53
Womit Thor 22g S/r  Kingtrout 18g gold silber
Wasser stark angetrübt wie Abwaschwasser leichte Strömung


----------



## troutmaster69 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*



Wolleraer schrieb:


> Wann : 05.05.  17-21.00 Uhr
> Wustrow
> Wind 2-3
> Größe 49 un 53
> ...




Moin Wolleraer, 
erstmal Petri zu den Fischen #6 
die Fänge im Mai kommen aber hier rein!

Gruß, troutmaster69


----------

